# 2015 Merry Reaper sign up and discussion thread



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, it is time for the Merry Reaper, as with the 2nd reaper, you must have 15 new posts, also, PLEASE, for your sake, AND for the sake of your reaper, please participate in the thread, even if just commenting once in a while,,, and make it easier by having picture, pinterest, or the like, 

Also PLEASE let your reaper know when your gift arrives, and post pictures of it, people become concerned that their boxes got lost , which has happened in the past, So make sure you do that!!!! 
so on with the dates:



here is the *Official Sign up thread for the "MerryReaper"


*Start of sign up:
Oct. 25, 1915

Ending date for sign up:
Nov. 14,2015



Shipping Deadline:

Dec. 12, 2015

Rules:

1. The values of the gift must be $20.00, give or take a dollar or so, 

2. The gift can be homemade, store bought, or a combination of the 2.

3. gift can be Halloween related or Christmas items also,, depending on the likes list! 

4.You must get a tracking number when shipping your gift

5. You must PM Bethene when you ship, along with the tracking number

6 Send Bethene a PM when you receive your gift, PLEASE do this, your reaper will want to know it arrived

7..if you are having a issue with sending a gift, please contact me to see if it can be resolved : 
if you do not send a gift but have received one, you will be banned from further secret reapers. 

if you agree to these terms and would like to participate, please message Bethene with the following information:

Name and address
likes, dislikes, themes if any, and any other info you feel might help your victim (example< out door haunt, indoor party,what type of Christmas you like etc) PLEASE,, make it as detailed as possible, it makes it so much easier !!! Again, DETAILS!!!!!!! 
shipping preference : any where, USA only, USA and Canada only, Canada only, Europe, etc.

Have fun every one, lets make this as great a Merry Reaper as last year!! 
Let the fun begin


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

ok. I think I'm going to try and get my feet wet with this Merry Reaper. This will be my 1st time so I am looking forward to the fun and I will get my likes/dislikes list up on that thread tomorrow.

Thanks for posting Bethene.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

good to have you join! Make sure to PM me your name, addy and that likes list when you get it made, as well as where you would love to ship1


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm joining! Will PM you later!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm definitely in! Now time to work on my list!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I am going to be traveling for most of the month of December so am not sure if I can participate in this one. I will have to wait until it gets closer to the deadline to make the decision. 

The Christmas reaper is a fun one to join. I highly recommend it to anyone who hasn't done it yet. And of course for all of those who have too but you guys already know what a blast it is.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

OMG YES I love this one in in in 
will get you my likes and dislikes sent tonight whoot


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

I am in!!! 

I will send my likes and dislikes later this evening.

ExCiTiNg!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Very amped about this whoot


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

I have done 2 Secret Reapers now (squee!), but both have been before Halloween. Sadly I haven't even come around the forum much around Christmas (boo!), but I need to change that. Do most people ask for Halloween stuff still, or are there more Christmas requests for the Merry Reaper? Or is it pretty split? Is it a faux pas to be mainly interested in Christmas stuff, or should you try to have a Halloween-spin on your Want List? So curious!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> I have done 2 Secret Reapers now (squee!), but both have been before Halloween. Sadly I haven't even come around the forum much around Christmas (boo!), but I need to change that. Do most people ask for Halloween stuff still, or are there more Christmas requests for the Merry Reaper? Or is it pretty split? Is it a faux pas to be mainly interested in Christmas stuff, or should you try to have a Halloween-spin on your Want List? So curious!


so ask for both some ask for just christmas it is for what ever your taste is  you should join this is my favorite one of all of them


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> I have done 2 Secret Reapers now (squee!), but both have been before Halloween. Sadly I haven't even come around the forum much around Christmas (boo!), but I need to change that. Do most people ask for Halloween stuff still, or are there more Christmas requests for the Merry Reaper? Or is it pretty split? Is it a faux pas to be mainly interested in Christmas stuff, or should you try to have a Halloween-spin on your Want List? So curious!


I asked these same questions when I did my first Merry Reaper, something about it confused me lol Some ask for Halloween, some just Christmas, some a mismash of both like Creepmas, and of course Krampus is always a big hit ( I love Krampus), if you ask for Christmas make the list just like you do for Halloween, describe your Christmas theme if you have one, which colors you use or don't like , if you want a Halloween spin on your Christmas stuff, some people like spooky Christmas and some ( like me for the most part) like straight up Christmasy Christmas. I agree with Saki, this one is my favorite for some reason. I wasn't going to join but I'm feeling particularly jolly.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Jenn, I do Christmasy Christmas, not dark, basically it is what ever you want, some do all Halloween, and every where in between!!


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

I stick Santa hats on some of my year round Halloween decor.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

come and play reaper with us!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Come join the fun


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

this needs bumped up


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

another bump to join the fun


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Husband talked me into it I'm in. Hopefully this one won't turn out like the last 3. 
Likes 
Nightmare Before Christmas 
Witch ornaments 
creepy ornaments 
zombie 
body parts
DOD
Bones real or fake
Universal monsters
rocabilly 
Krampus 

Dislikes 
cute
glitter 
regular xmas stuff.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

we have 4 official sigh ups, I expect it will be after the big day before we get many..


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm officially signed up now! 

Gee, just a few years ago I made the comment that if I decorated outside it would probably be an evil snowman wielding a knife and now I'm actually requesting Christmas stuff as well as Halloween! Oh how a little one changes things.  And for those of you wondering, yes I did start that evil snowman. mwuhahaha!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok lets make this one a smooth reaper had to many that had to be rescued on last few reapers. 
If you are not going to follow thru and play by the rules do not sign up it is not fair to others . 

lets make this a very merry reaper and make bethene job easy this time.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

so looking forward to rocking a victim and making them smile


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Enjoying reading all the lists and I'm secretly hoping to get one of you as I find your list to be a challenge and an inspiration to try some new things.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

This will be so fun


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

In the bushes waiting


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Ok dang it, I am in! I have never done this one before. It will take me a few days to come up with a list, but I have done all the Reapers this year, so I just have to do this one, too!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

printersdevil said:


> Ok dang it, I am in! I have never done this one before. It will take me a few days to come up with a list, but I have done all the Reapers this year, so I just have to do this one, too!


Yes! You must join in on the fun too!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

oh come join us this is the most fun reaper ever


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Come join


----------



## Dinobuzz (Oct 12, 2015)

I'm fairly new here, how long do I have to be a member to be able to join in?


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Ok, jumping in on this one too! I need to make a list for this one because I can't find the list I sent for the last Merry Reaper I was in lol
I'll work on that tonight and get everything posted and PM'd in the morning hopefully. Now I gotta decide what to put on the list


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Dinobuzz said:


> I'm fairly new here, how long do I have to be a member to be able to join in?


Well the rules say you must have 15 new posts but bethene can tell you for sure. She will likely be checking in soon.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

it really is not how new you are, but more how involved you are that makes it enjoyable for all...I do want folks to have at least 15 posts,just to see if you will be around for a while


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I'm in! I've been so busy with set up (hubby won't help, at all, this year, says he isn't into it, so I've been doing everything, youngest son has tried to visit once a week, he's a worker too! But, suddenly I haven't been interested in dishes, food or laundry...hmmm...seems it's getting done, by someone...hmmm...) but I'll have 15 new posts between today and Monday! LOL! Have been taking pics of progress. Tweeking lights tonight got me ate up by skeeters and my legs and back are so sore I can't sleep, so laying here reading threads and contemplating my list. Benedryl take me away. . .


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

After much debating, I've decided that I'm going to go to town and pay a few bills this morning. It was either today or Monday and the weather is supposed to be nice today so....  If time permits I'll stop at a couple of thrift stores as I haven't been in one for over a month and think I'm having withdrawal!  Hoping to find some items to repurpose for the exchange.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I am heading to the beach for the night maybe I can get something from the oregon coast for my victim


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Have fun Saki!  35 degrees and frosty here


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Have to see if there is any halloween down there .


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

I am probably going to sign us up for this, but I will officially "enter" after Halloween is over. 
I gotta get past the big day first, then I'll be able to focus on something else! 

I can't wait to see how the "other holiday" exchange goes! Thanks to you guys who answered my questions about the Merry Reaper ~ you made me say YES!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I think that most sign up after the big day, thought about holding back sign ups, but then decided early keeps it in folks minds by seeing the thread, so more might then sign up...


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Well my plans to stop at least one thrift store didn't happen as the parking lots of all three were packed!  Really wanted to try and find a certain type of Christmas ornament to experiment with but will have to wait. I know I have some here but they're in one of the totes I let hubby take to the garage earlier in the year.  The last time I ventured to the garage I felt lucky to have escaped without something falling on me!


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

I will jump in on this - will send my PM probably next week....


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Just carved my very first pumpkins ever and thinking that maybe I should add a pumpkin carving kit to my list. 

Wishing everyone a Happy Halloween and hope to see more of you join in after the big day is over.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Happy Halloween!!!


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

aaahhh Already!! Buuuut, Im done moving yet! On the other hand I totally missed out one ALL the other reapers. oh gawd.. I will have to wait till the very last second of the deadline, to decide, to see how far i got with the moving. I want to be able to focus on my victim and make them a great box, not a stressed out box lol.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Oh and i dont honestly think i have 15 NEW post.. oh well, i will just makle 15 sulky, whiney post on how i missed out on all the other reapers, and how i want all the stuff you guys gpt haha..


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

the 15 new posts is basically for new folks or those who never are on the forum.. you are fine Eva!!!


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Phew  ( oh there goes my excuse to ramble-post all night long. No TOTs came by here, so Im trying to eat all the candy meself hehe..)
I dont want to miss out on this one. In a way the merry reaper is my favorite. I found a new joy for christmas because I can now halloween-ize it, and I love the whole hybrid thing. Soo.. HOPEFULLY Im on, but need to be sure im all done moving by then


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm in! I love this one. I will send my stuff to Bethene most likely tomorrow!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

I feel bad! I'm still working on my list 
I got side tracked with helping my son with his costume and working. Hoping to get it wrapped up this evening then
get it posted and PMed to Bethene. Man, when I first said I was in my schedule was wide open, now there's a bunch of stuff going on lol!
I had a lot of fun doing this one in the past and am looking forward to it again


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

I just remembered, I have " Creepy Christmas" pinterest board. i did a "eerie easter" and "Bloody valentine", as well. I need to put more pins in that for inspiration. It started as a " dark christmas" board, but evolved into a more "halloween-ish Christmas" thing lol

Have a look if you like: 
https://www.pinterest.com/pennyapple/creepy-christmas/


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Found d some great items to make over


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

assuming you get someone with a dark Halloween list! Kloey74 and I have pretty traditional Christmas lists! And I imagine a few others will too...


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I started some items back in the summer that could go either way and have ideas for a few more. Right now my main focus is going to be setting up a work area in the utility room. I've been working in the corner of the dining room using a folding table and sheets on the floor and I know I'm just tempting fate.  Only two more weeks 'til I get a victim!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Yep what I bought can go either way .


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Saki.Girl said:


> Yep what I bought can go either way .


..or you can just send all your made-over items to Denmark right away


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Come join the fun


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm in! I need to sit down and work on my list.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Pretty Little Nightmare said:


> I'm in! I need to sit down and work on my list.


Yaaa more victims


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm gonna join, just gotta work on my info to send to bethene. I love the Merry Reaper but I'm afraid I'm going to be in the minority cause I dig Christmasy Christmas. Well I will make it official later today or tonight.


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

I'm in! I just sent my info. Off to post in the likes thread...


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

Still working on the list. My husband wants to get in on it too since I kept babbling at him about the Secret Reaper - so he wants to add some to the list too. (He's even thinking of joining the forum.)


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Yaa more peeps this is going g to be a great reaper come join us


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

Joooooooin usssssssssss!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I do Christmasy Christmas too disembodied voice!


please come join us for the Merry Reaper


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

bethene said:


> I do Christmasy Christmas too disembodied voice!
> 
> 
> please come join us for the Merry Reaper


Yay, I'm glad I'm not the only one. I hope it doesn't make it hard for my reaper but I just can't do the Halloween/Christmas mix, I've tired and it just isn't me. I just sent in my info so I am officially official, just need to post on likes/dislikes thread.


----------



## keithcorcoran (Sep 29, 2010)

I would like to participate this year for sure. 

Count me in!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Yay, I'm glad I'm not the only one. I hope it doesn't make it hard for my reaper but I just can't do the Halloween/Christmas mix, I've tired and it just isn't me. I just sent in my info so I am officially official, just need to post on likes/dislikes thread.


It doesn't matter either way to me. Back in the day, I used to make everyone in the family at least one ornament every year. I've just been so disenchanted by the "give me" attitude of a few friends and family members over the last few years that I really quit caring about Christmas at all. Having a baby has put the excitement back into it and I promise to treat my victim well.


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

Sent my list to Bethene and added my list to the likes/dislikes thread. I'm so excited! With Halloween behind us, I'm looking forward to Christmas!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yay!!!any one else??


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Yay! Count me in!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Needs on first page


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Yay, I'm glad I'm not the only one. I hope it doesn't make it hard for my reaper but I just can't do the Halloween/Christmas mix, I've tired and it just isn't me. I just sent in my info so I am officially official, just need to post on likes/dislikes thread.


I love that we are all different. I did a full on christmassy christmas for my last merry reaper victim, and I had so much fun, even if Im not so much of a christmas person my self. This is what its all about, having fun with whatever wishes your victim have, and find something that they will like


----------



## jojoboom (Jul 15, 2014)

This looks like so much fun! I am totally in for this.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

we have an official 12 on board...don't forget to send me your info!!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Posted my "list" and am heading to PM bethene


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

MummyOf5 said:


> Posted my "list" and am heading to PM bethene


sweet whoot whoot


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

any more???


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

:d


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

I might do this one. It sounds fun! I've done two reapers so far. The first went off great, but I was way late sending my box off for the second one and still feel bad about that.


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

If my victim does Christmasy Christmas or a twisted Christmas, does not matter to me at all  I used to do the Christmasy Christmas when I would have more people come over to visit, my child was younger, etc. but as I have gotten older and decided to be true to my self, I like the odd and unusual for decorating.


----------



## keithcorcoran (Sep 29, 2010)

I didn't get a confirmation from you and I'm a little unclear on the rules.

I sent you my info as requested but do I also need to post in the likes/dislikes forum?


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I love starting the holiday season like this


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

keithcorcoran said:


> I didn't get a confirmation from you and I'm a little unclear on the rules.
> 
> I sent you my info as requested but do I also need to post in the likes/dislikes forum?


Yes you also post in the likes and dislikes thread. 
You will get your victim once we get past sign up dead line.


----------



## allears22 (Jul 29, 2010)

I am going to take a stab at my first reaper  I really enjoyed looking at all the gifts from the last two.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Come join us


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

allears22 said:


> I am going to take a stab at my first reaper  I really enjoyed looking at all the gifts from the last two.


Glad your joining a few tips when you recived your gift make sure to let your reaper kniw. And there will be a photo thread we all take pics of our gift to share with others


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Count me in! Im getting a list ready now  Cant wait!


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

OK.. counting myself in this go around.. as with everyone . i loved all the pics of the gifts that everyone received and the awesome job the rescue reapers done in the first two rounds for this year.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

so cool to see more peeps joining


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm fine tuning my list and will send it soon Bethene


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

How many do we have so far?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bump to front


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

10 days left to join


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

We had a memorial service to attend this afternoon and hubby and I stopped at a thrift store before heading home. I found a Christmassy item, two Halloween items and one that could be transformed into something suitable for either.  I'm also kicking myself for not getting a really cool-looking ornament. I was going to pick it up and someone asked me about the baby and forgot all about it. 

Yesterday I worked on creating a workspace in the utility room for my projects. One more day and I think I'll have it ready.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

lizzyborden said:


> We had a memorial service to attend this afternoon and hubby and I stopped at a thrift store before heading home. I found a Christmassy item, two Halloween items and one that could be transformed into something suitable for either.  I'm also kicking myself for not getting a really cool-looking ornament. I was going to pick it up and someone asked me about the baby and forgot all about it.
> 
> Yesterday I worked on creating a workspace in the utility room for my projects. One more day and I think I'll have it ready.


Oh cool can not wait to see the creation when done


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

we are up to 18!


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

I will be doing the same thing Izzyborden ... making a crafting space. Been wanting to do one fore a while now so this just gives me the push needed


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I have a old kitchen table, that I use, in a spare Bedroom that seems to be a collect all area, tools and items for home improvement projects we are in the middle of, my crafts and Halloween. just junk too, am slowly trying to make it a bedroom/craft room, wish I had a desk/small table instead of the one I have , it is a round table and takes so much room, would like one that fits right in a corner..


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

when I move I get a new storage room, in the basement, thats a little bigger than the one I have now.. AND it turns out it has a window, electricity and lights, and a nice workbench that someone left there. Hello new creative workspace!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Well I've been using a folding table in the corner of the dining room for a workspace/office. While making cards I had an incident where I knocked over an 8 oz. container of Mod Podge, just missing some business tax forms and making a huge mess on the floor. It was at that moment when I decided some changes had to be made. My utility room became one of the catch-all rooms when we were painting and putting the floor down over the winter but I've managed to clear out a space for me to work and for the baby to play. 

As for my craft stuff, it's everywhere!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> we are up to 18!


come on guys lets push for 25 we can do it


----------



## joshnpowell (Sep 18, 2014)

I'm definitely in!! My first reap was the last one and I loved it!! Can't wait for this one!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Giving a bump


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Thinking about joining. I don't think I've ever done Merry Reaper.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

beautifulnightmare said:


> Thinking about joining. I don't think I've ever done Merry Reaper.


YYou should thus us my favorite reaper of them all


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I am super excited to get a victim and start stalking


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

come join us!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Come join in on the fun!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I bought something today to transform for my victim. Now I just have to hope I get a victim that has something like it on their list, there are a few it might not work for. What do you guys do who start making things early, if you make something that doesn't go with your vic do you send it anyway to shake things up??


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I am working on a village piece make over for hopefully a future victim 
Before 








Right now not done


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I bought something today to transform for my victim. Now I just have to hope I get a victim that has something like it on their list, there are a few it might not work for. What do you guys do who start making things early, if you make something that doesn't go with your vic do you send it anyway to shake things up??


If it could be adapted to their list, I'd send anyway but if it's a very different style, I wouldn't. Storage space gets to be at a premium, and I'd hate to send someone something that would just be a burden for them to store and that they're not likely to use. First and foremost, I want the reap to make my victim happy as possible! I try not to start things for my victim until I know who they are and what they like. I admit, it can be difficult to wait!

But if you do start something that doesn't fit your victim's wants, you could always save it for the next reap


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Ok my friends  all signed up and officially ready for my victim!!!!
Dear Reaper I am an open book, easy to stalk and easy to please. Do not worry just have fun


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

This is such a fun one come join the fun


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I bought something today to transform for my victim. Now I just have to hope I get a victim that has something like it on their list, there are a few it might not work for. What do you guys do who start making things early, if you make something that doesn't go with your vic do you send it anyway to shake things up??


The stuff I make before I get victim is usually stuff anyone would love. But if for some reason I think it just WI not work for them I can always send to someone it will for a surprise


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I bought something today to transform for my victim. Now I just have to hope I get a victim that has something like it on their list, there are a few it might not work for. What do you guys do who start making things early, if you make something that doesn't go with your vic do you send it anyway to shake things up??


I usually have a few things started. I lucked out in the first reaper because I had a pumpkin, spell book and skull started and that fit my victim's list perfectly. I just had to customize each one and paint. I do have a few thing started that could go either way and while sorting through stuff, I found several things that could be repurposed. I've also noticed one item on several lists that I think I'll try to make ahead too. If my victim doesn't have it on their list them I'll save it for another reaper or pass it on to someone who would like it.  Of course we only have 8 days before sign-up ends so I really need to get started!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

we are getting closer to victim day


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

up to 20!! with time left, we might make 25!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Only 5 more to hit 25 come join the best of the best reaper


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I'll be in; I just have to make a list. My reapers have been so awesome that my list has been shrinking and I need to plump it up


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

20 is a great number. We usually have a few join at last minute


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

Come on and join the fun ... you know you want to!! 

Come on now ..... 

Say 'I am in!' Say it!!! Say it!!! 

You will be happy you did!!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm thinking about joining this one, but I don't know about crafting so much right now. I don't mind buying! LOL I do love to shop!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

im the goddess said:


> I'm thinking about joining this one, but I don't know about crafting so much right now. I don't mind buying! LOL I do love to shop!


join us bought is always great too


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

8 more days .. how exciting !!!


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Just signed up!! Looking forward to this one!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Yaaa more peeps


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

im the goddess, I was thinking the same thing. I am not sure about having time to craft or even the skill or ideas for what might be on lists. So, I will probably be buying, too. I am still fence sitting thinking about this one. I wish the mail deadline was earlier. Shipping this late and not using Priority means it will arrive after Christmas. Hopefully there will be no late shippers either.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> im the goddess, I was thinking the same thing. I am not sure about having time to craft or even the skill or ideas for what might be on lists. So, I will probably be buying, too. I am still fence sitting thinking about this one. I wish the mail deadline was earlier. Shipping this late and not using Priority means it will arrive after Christmas. Hopefully there will be no late shippers either.


You can always ship early


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm gonna try to ship by December 1st - but since I'm crafting, we'll see if I make it!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

this has always been the time frame, do you want me to bump it up earlier? I mostly was doing time for crafters..but a bit earlier would be ok....usually priority only takes a few days, 2-3..


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I won't be able to ship before December as we have a few huge bills due this month.  I also just realized that I will be making little progress Thanksgiving week due to appointments, family get-togethers and attending the big craft shows that weekend. I'm going to try to get mine out the week before deadline if possible.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

printersdevil said:


> im the goddess, I was thinking the same thing. I am not sure about having time to craft or even the skill or ideas for what might be on lists. So, I will probably be buying, too. I am still fence sitting thinking about this one. I wish the mail deadline was earlier. Shipping this late and not using Priority means it will arrive after Christmas. Hopefully there will be no late shippers either.





im the goddess said:


> I'm thinking about joining this one, but I don't know about crafting so much right now. I don't mind buying! LOL I do love to shop!


Sure hope both of you join us!  I'm OK with bought items and I'm sure the rest are too.  I try and craft because we have very little selection locally and I honestly hate to shop.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

what does every one think of moving the deadline up to the 9th, just a few days, but might be better for the gifts getting there by Christmas..

I don't mind store bought at all,I will love what ever my reaper gives me!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

That works for me.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

works for me too


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

I am good with either deadline as I usually mail priority  I will go with the majority!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm good with moving the deadline up as well. And store bought is perfect, I will probably be doing mostly store bought myself, hopefully with a few craft things thrown in.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

I'm waffling....should I? Shouldn't I? Should I? Shouldn't I?....decisions, decisions.........


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Pumpkin5 said:


> I'm waffling....should I? Shouldn't I? Should I? Shouldn't I?....decisions, decisions.........


You definitely should! Not only are you an amazing reaper, your input on the thread is great fun, too! 

Ditto the rest of the wafflers! I hope you jump in! (I know first hand that you're an excellent shopper, i'm the goddess!)


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Pumpkin5 said:


> I'm waffling....should I? Shouldn't I? Should I? Shouldn't I?....decisions, decisions.........


You should!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> I'm waffling....should I? Shouldn't I? Should I? Shouldn't I?....decisions, decisions.........


You should


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yes,you know you want to!!


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm good with moving the deadline up.. I'm challenging myself on this one ... so i say .. Go for it !!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Almost time come join the fun


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm in, and looking forward to it. Let the reaping begin.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

getting closer


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yay!!!!more players. anyone else?


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Few more days and I get to start crafting!!
I don't mind moving the date up. I'm going to try hard to get mine out quick especially if I get someone who only wants Christmas stuff.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Oh lord, been putting away stuff and forgot all about this, need to make my list! Sorry!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

How many we up to now ?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Very excited for this reaper


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I think 22!!!!! come on, join the fun!!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm going to Disney World in two weeks for the long Thanksgiving weekend. I'll have my victim by then just in case they like Disney stuff including NBC!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

im the goddess said:


> I'm going to Disney World in two weeks for the long Thanksgiving weekend. I'll have my victim by then just in case they like Disney stuff including NBC!


Omg can I come with you please take lots of nbc photo for me


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

I hit up Halloween clearance and a bunch of thrift stores this weekend.  I'm ready to go!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> Omg can I come with you please take lots of nbc photo for me


Yes, you can come . I really don't know how much NBC they will have as in displays. They don't do the Halloween NBC big like Disneyland does. I've never been there at Christmas time. I know they will have merchandise though.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

im the goddess said:


> Yes, you can come . I really don't know how much NBC they will have as in displays. They don't do the Halloween NBC big like Disneyland does. I've never been there at Christmas time. I know they will have merchandise though.


Ya I bet there would only be goodies to buy but that is fun too. Lol one year I should go thete on christmas


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Messaged Bethene and posted my list! Yippee!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

PM sent to Bethene and list added to the list thread!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Sweet we have to be close to 25


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Giving a bump


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Oh man! I'm really excited and have so many ideas after reading the lists. This is going to be fun!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I saw some items at the store today and I thought of all the different things I could of bought for so many of you that would fit your lists! The next 4 days will go by so slow!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Finally sent my PM! Count me in!


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

I'm in as soon as I send my PM.


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

Just pm'd Bethene my info! Let the fun begin!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Yay more peeps! Anyone else lurking? Please come join in on the fun!!!


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Oh I so want to join this, had such fun in the 2nd reaper and rescue reaper. Just don't know if I can swing it this time of year. I would love to do some halloween-themed christmas decorations for someone. Not even sure what I would put on my own likes list TBH it is the "reaping" that I enjoy the most!! 

I think I will wait until closer to the deadline to decide.....


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

we have 28 signed up!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

sweet that is awesome  sorry I haven't been lurking in the bushes We've been gaming like Crazy went to Millennium con last weekend, and I'm running a new campain for the Family this weekend. Pathfinder Burnt offerings modified of course  since they are all at higher level's


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

Four more days?! Wow! Time has flown by so quick here.

i've been making oodles of art, and so have lost track of time. I sit down to make things in the morning, and suddenly it's afternoon! Not much time left for internetting after that - good for productivity, bad for social down time.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Was thinking of withdrawing from the reaper yesterday as it was a really bad day. My female lab evidently got hit by a car as we found her shivering and lying out in the rain yesterday morning. Nothing broken but she wouldn't walk until last evening and then hubby had to carry her back on the porch as she couldn't make the steps. She and her brother are getting old and rarely leave the yard unless it's to chase the neighbor's dogs back home  This morning she was able to make it back up the steps though she's still pretty slow. 

So the fact that she's doing better and a good night's sleep has helped and I'm staying in. Just aggravated at a few other things happening which are out of my control and really aggravated that I haven't had a chance to get a head start on a few things.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Sorry to hear you dog got hurt Lizzy. So sad. I'm glad she's on the mend!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

aww, so sorry Lizzy! poor puppy....


we just need two more for 30!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your puppy Lizzy 
I was just checking in to see what was up. Yeah! that we have almost 30 peeps signed up!
Bethene, were you going to change the ship date from the 12th to the 9th? I just wanted to be sure about that. It doesn't make much of a difference to me if 
you do or not, just so you know


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

So sorry to hear about your dog lizzy. Glad to hear she is doing a bit better. Sending healing thoughts


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

I hope doing the reaper helps to cheer you up, Lizzy. It's so hard when animal companions get hurt!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yeah, I think I will..


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Thank you all!  Our aging puppy (she's 12) hobbled over to the steps to lay in the sun today and wants to shake hands so she is feeling much better.


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

tapping my fingers and looking thru lists .. again and again...


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Sorry about your doggy Lizzy. Pets are just such a big part of our lives. Ive had pet rats now, for about 8 years. yesterrday I had to take the last one, to the vets for the last time. And its just so empty here now. Ive decided to take a break from having pets for a bit.. at least untill after the holidays, because I dont know what m jobsituation will be after that. And with the moving and all I didnt want to have new pets in the house just now. 
Hopefully I will have time to work on a list tonight so i can sigh up for the Merry reaper. I missed out last year and I dont want to miss out completly this year.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Thank you Hollows Eva. She seems to be on the mend. So sorry about your pet rat.  I've always had a pet of some kind for as long as I can remember and it hurts each time I lose one.


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

Oh my goodness, Lizzy. I'm so sorry your pup got hurt. I'm so glad that she is better, though. Give her a shake from me!

After much deliberation, I have decided to participate. I have been slammed, but things have finally calmed down enough for me to be confident that I can properly focus on my victim.

I'm off to look at lists, and to formulate my own. PM will be sent tonight, and I should have my post set up by tomorrow. I'll try to get some Pinterest updates in, too.


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

Eva, I am so sorry about your rat. I had a friend that owned one, and she was so sweet and smart. If it weren't for DH, I would have probably gotten one, by now. Give your heart and mind time to settle into your new life, you've had many changes!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

The clock is ticking! C'mon and join in.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Just a few more days guys!!!


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

I was almost late for work last night, because I got so caught up in writing.. My likes and dislikes list. Oh yes, I finally got around to it, not a moment to soon lol. I'm off to another jobthingy in a bit but when I get back, I'll have a quick look at the list and then get the pm to Bethene. Yay, I'm finally back in the reaper


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Happy Friday the 13th everyone! 

One more day to sign up and then it's victim time!!!


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

Oh no! I am so sorry to hear about your dog  How is she doing today? Glad to hear she was hobbling around, if slow. Sending her healing thoughts.


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

So sorry to hear bout your rat Hollows Eva  I have 4 myself and know how loving they can be. Doesn't matter how small or large nor their age, it is never easy saying goodbye to a furred or scaled child. <3 May the Greater Spirits keep you wrapped in comfort during this difficult time.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Miss Hallows Eve said:


> Oh no! I am so sorry to hear about your dog  How is she doing today? Glad to hear she was hobbling around, if slow. Sending her healing thoughts.


Thank you for your thoughts.  She is on the mend but still moving slow. She's left the porch several times to go out and lay in the sun today.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Miss Hallows Eve said:


> So sorry to hear bout your rat Hollows Eva  I have 4 myself and know how loving they can be. Doesn't matter how small or large nor their age, it is never easy saying goodbye to a furred or scaled child. <3 May the Greater Spirits keep you wrapped in comfort during this difficult time.


Oh a fellow rat- lover  not only do we have our similar usernames in common then  rats are the best pet I ever had. I normally have a few to keep each other company, but this ones brother died a few months back and I knew this one was going that way also. They are so sweet, but they live so shortly!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

so sorry about your fur babies Hollows Eva... no matter how long we have them they take over our hearts...


one more day to sign up.... any more takers??


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

giving a bump


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Is it deadline yet? Huh? Huh? HuuH?
VICTIIIIIIIMMMMMMMMM


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Last day of sign-ups! Yes!!!  Probably need to tweak my list one last time. 

I'm really hoping that receiving a victim will help get me motivated. I have all sorts of ideas running through my head but can't seem to get started.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Okay, so with work right now I am only going to be home a couple of days a week. But this is my favorite reaper exchange and the idea of missing it has been driving me nuts.

I woke up at 4:00 a.m. thinking about it. I have decided that am going to join any way. My time at home for the next few weeks will just be devoted to my victim is all. No worries though, I think I will have a very happy victim. 

I will get my list together and send my info to Bethene later this afternoon.

Very excited about this one!!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

So glad you are going to join us X-Pired!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

_OOOOOhhhhhhh it's VICTIM time!_

*HO HO HO!*


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Thank you Lizzy. I am so sorry to hear that your dog got hurt. It is wonderful that he is on the mend.

Hollows Eva, I'm sorry about your pet baby also. They do find a place in our hearts and stay there, even after they are no longer with us physically.


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

Who else wants to join in the fun?? *giving this a bump


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

last day for sign ups!!!!!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I flippin can't wait !! Every store I go in I look at things wondering if it would work for my victim. I don't have a ton of ideas, I hit a wall if i think about it too hard. I'm hoping an actual victim with an actual list will get me motivated.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Victim, victim, victim, victim, victim- Oh Bethene, can you hear me chant?


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

I second that, I'm the goddess!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I went shopping with a friend today-- Nursery/gift shop, fabric store, Michaels, a Savers, a Goodwill. I kept seeing things that would have made great raw materials for items on various want lists. I had to force myself NOT to buy at this point. I feel in a crafting mood, so I hope my victim is one who wants things I have the ability to make! If not, I'm willing to shop for pre-made instead! It's all good.


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

im the goddess said:


> Victim, victim, victim, victim, victim- Oh Bethene, can you hear me chant?



IM at the SHOUTING STAGE...... VICTIM , victim , VICTIM, victim, VICTIM..... hahahahaha


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Victim, victim, victim!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

started the match ups


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

It's victim day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

victim, victim, victim, victim, victim!!!!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Going to rock my victim whoot


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

The excitement of victim day has really motivated me this morning. Because of a heating issue, I'll still be using the dining room for a good deal of my work which isn't ideal but I can't keep the baby in a chilly room. So I've been sorting, organizing and throwing away stuff for the last hour and trying to determine whether or not I should break down several boxes I was saving for a specific project. So dear victim, I am getting prepared!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

everyone is matched up..but sorry guys, leaving to go to the store, will try to get everyone their victim by tonight...


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Prolonging the excitement  Tonight will be fine; thanks!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I will be patient. I will be patient. I will be patient.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm so excited! I joined later but have been imagining different ideas like "Oh, if so-and-so were my victim, I could make...." and on and on and on! So many fun ideas!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Excited to get my victim!


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

OOooooo it is Victim Day!!!! Yay!! I am really excited for this one.  I have done a spot of shopping already but am hoping to make something this time around so will wait .... as impatiently as I can ..... biting nails..... checking the computer every 30 minutes ..... until I get my victim and see what their likes/dislikes are.

Let the stalking begin!!!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Awesome! Thank you Bethene! I have something to look forward to later!!!


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

I sign up for this, and also I went and bought tickets to a comedy show I always watch at christmas. The prize is horrible but worth it. I have been a bit worried, because technically im only working part time now, and should I have chosen either show OR reaper, saving money blahblah.. then my co-worker called me before, asking me, if I would cover his shift next week. The price of reaping, plus shipping, plus horrible expensive tickets = what I am going to get payed for one shift, after taxes, and transport. Almost excatly the same amount. Problem solved. Life works out that way really


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

so excited  Woot woot VICTIM please


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

That's awesome luck, Hollow's Eva!


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Eeek. Time slipped us and my entire family missed out on this one. Bummer. We'll be watching from the sidelines. Enjoy and can't wait to see the reapings.


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

Awills, sorry to hear that! Maybe Bethene will let you squeak in if you message her?


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

bethene said:


> everyone is matched up..but sorry guys, leaving to go to the store, will try to get everyone their victim by tonight...


Ooh, it's dark outside, that makes it officially "tonight". Seriously, I am still trying to get used to the shorter days and the end of daylight savings time. It seems so late and it isn't even 7:00 yet.


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Luckily I have my Seahawks game to look forward to so I'm not checking every 5 mins to see if I have my victim.


Just checking every 20 mins...lol
So excited for this one


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'll be checking in every 10 min Bethene. No pressure haha.....


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Waiting
Ever
So
Patiently

NOT!!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Not at home now but just checked and I have a victim!!!


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

who else has like 10 tabs open .. ???? searching for the perfect item for your victim !!!!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Still waiting...

Yay Lizzy!


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

IshWitch....... i love your location... LOL


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

I have a victim!  Mwua ha ha ha....er...ho ho ho ho!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I got a PM and was all excited but it was for the card exchange , which is exciting too !! just another kind of victim.


----------



## jojoboom (Jul 15, 2014)

Just sketched out my victim's handmade item... They will be so spoiled!


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I got a PM and was all excited but it was for the card exchange , which is exciting too !! just another kind of victim.


LOL ... i bet i can guess who that was ....


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

♪♫I got my VICTIM ♥ ♫♪


----------



## joshnpowell (Sep 18, 2014)

Let the games begin!!!!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Just got home from work and thought I'd check in. OMG!!!!! Love love, love who I got for my Victim!!!!!


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

My victim is going to be fun. I need to dig out some stuff I just packed up!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm thinking of venturing outside my crafting comfort zone again. I'll start early so I can switch to Plan B if I have to. One of the things I love about the Reaper exchanges is that they push me toward new skills and new projects. If I'm just making things for myself, I'm likely to leave them on the, "Someday I'm Going to Try That" list. Give me a deadline, and I jump right into the deep end of the pool. 



joshnpowell said:


> Let the games begin!!!!


That is exactly what I said when I got my victim.


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

Looks like lots of victims given out.  Excited to find out who will be mine.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Always Wicked said:


> LOL ... i bet i can guess who that was ....


lol yep but it's all good, like I said just another kind of victim. I've never done a card exchange before so I'm just as excited for that !! so your PM was more than welcome


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

Got my victim! Let the plotting begin.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

ok, I have everyone sent their victim I believe, if not let me know... 

I am done for tonight, I will answer any questions tomorrow..


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I can't wait to gather my victim's treasures. I love their likes list!
Mwahahahaha!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Earlier today I was on the Likes/Dislikes thread. I scanned a few but not really reading them as I was on the phone. When done with the call I decided to read one in full. I thought it was an interesting list and would not mind having them for my victim. Guess what? They are my victim. What a funny coincidence.

I am so excited to get started. But it will be Wednesday before i can put a serious effort into thrift shopping, or craft making.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Thank you bethene for my dear victim. I am going to spoil my victim


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

I just woke up, and there it was, my dear Victim. I had a good look at the list, as I'm always pretty anxious.. will I be able to pull this one off, since I am in a completly different part of the world, where things on my victims list, may not be sold ( or in some cases heard of lol) But after reading the list, I have a ton of ideas, and I cant wait to get started.
Soon, dear victim!!!!


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

Whoo-hoo! I got my victim!! Now I need to get the crafting started .... so many ideas for them too!  I know what I'll be doing for the next couple of weeks. 

Thank-you Bethene for putting this all together!


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Woke up and saw I got my victim!! Awesome way to start the day!!! Already looking for what I can get/craft for them 
Thank you bethene


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Let the merry reaper teasers begin


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I just love this merry reap it's the best of all the reapers to me. Now to spoil my victim


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I also received a very special victim. Thank you Bethene.

Now to my victim. Your list is a bit baffling in a couple of areas. I'm sure it is just me but I may have to ask some questions. I've thought on it and I think I may need a little more clarification.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm so happy you got to join X-Pired!!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Ohh, this is so exciting! I stayed up way too late last night cruising around Ebay & Etsy & Pinterest doing different searches and gathering ideas! My victim has some items in common with me, but also likes some things that I don't get to experiment with, so it's going to be fun to step outside what I normally shop for. Now to stalk my person, which means going to all of your profiles to throw everyone off the true scent! Mwah ha ha!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Hmm, I had a situational setback already. It turned out starting early *wasn't* a good thing. A little disappointing, but on I go-- Time to come up with a Plan B. For better or for worse, Plan B will probably be in my comfort zone.


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

For the record, if you search Pinterest for "gothic Christmas," I'm pretty sure over half the results brings you right back to someone from the forum! I just found it funny and thought I'd share.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Working on an idea list between laundry and dishes and stuff. Having a ton of fun with this one.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

got a couple small things at Hobby Lobby, now I need to do some stalking...


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I got an awesome victim! I've been stalking and plotting off and on all day!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I picked up a few things today at Gordmans  I have plans for other things. This one is coming together quickly so far


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Did some early morning stalking and have a few ideas. Tomorrow I'm taking my grandma to town and hope to stop at the dollar shop in town to look for one specific item. Of course if I'm looking for it, I'll probably never find it. 

Will try to stalk some more tonight but will be Wednesday before I can actually start anything.


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

I already have a nice amount of ideas.


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

So boss, you say I was yawning today at work, well uh, you see yesterday was Victim Day and I had to stay up late and stalk my victim. What? you have never heard of Victim Day? Well it's the day eagerly awaited with much anticipation by us Reapers where we find out what wonderful awesome victim we have been assigned. Guess what? I'm going to be yawning tomorrow too because I was out shopping for my wonderful awesome victim tonight until the stores shut down. I found some nice things so far. 

(O.k. I didn't really yawn at work today. Reaper excitement fills me with too much adrenaline for that.)


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Ive been stalking and adding a Christmas Likes list to my pinterest for my Dear Reaper
I was so excited to craft but it looks like im buying more than crafting. Crafting a few things though. Its all fun! as long as my Victim is happy!!!


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

my list of items is made for my victim.... now i just hope i can finish/find everything. Yah for Merry Reaper !!!!!


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

So true! I had a few specific ideas before getting a victim, and had been looking at things. And then it turned out my victim would absolutly like those ideas.. now I cant find a single ting, or remember where i saw those bright ideas... typical  Its like shopping with no money and all the good clothes is there, and come payday you cant find one thing that fits! 



lizzyborden said:


> Did some early morning stalking and have a few ideas. Tomorrow I'm taking my grandma to town and hope to stop at the dollar shop in town to look for one specific item. Of course if I'm looking for it, I'll probably never find it.
> 
> Will try to stalk some more tonight but will be Wednesday before I can actually start anything.


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

*Got my victim, and I'll be spending a good part of my day both catching up on here, stalking, and making up my list.  You're a fun one, my dear Victim!

We've been out of town, and only just got back last night. My plans of hiding out at home are not going to happen, as I have no milk for my coffee. Nothing can happen if I don't get my coffee! Even my daughter knows this, as she was very happy to learn that the last hotel we were at had coffee. She told the front desk clerk, "It's a good thing you have coffee. My mom needs to have coffee everyday, because if she doesn't...(DD points to her face) MAD face!"
Yes, she's extremely shy and withdrawn. *


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Visiting everyone's pages and adding friends


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

You guys all have fun with this one, I missed out on the deadline, but I will catch the next one. I will follow along and see all the glee, of being a Merry Reaper, hee, hee, hee!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Muahahaha! I got a good victim! Can't wait to put this package together! He / she / it listed a bunch of good stuff!


----------



## allears22 (Jul 29, 2010)

Going to get started tonight  I am so excited!!! And I will be traveling around Texas next week so I will get to look all over for items!!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Pumpkin5 said:


> You guys all have fun with this one, I missed out on the deadline, but I will catch the next one. I will follow along and see all the glee, of being a Merry Reaper, hee, hee, hee!


Hmmmm, you've proven yourself a tricky one, though...


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

I wonder if my victim will be terribly dissapointed, if I send them some traditional Danish chokolate or marcipan as a local item, instead of lego this year...


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Hollows Eva said:


> I wonder if my victim will be terribly dissapointed, if I send them some traditional Danish chokolate or marcipan as a local item, instead of lego this year...


I can only speak for myself, but I certainly would not be disappointed! And if you threw in a little block of plain (not smoked or flavored) Havarti, I'd be in heaven! ...but that's just me


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

ooojen said:


> I can only speak for myself, but I certainly would not be disappointed! And if you threw in a little block of plain (not smoked or flavored) Havarti, I'd be in heaven! ...but that's just me




 Second the Havarti block....for some insane reason, the SAM's Club in our town only carries the dill Havarti...YUCK! I mean, I like dill as much as the next person, but Havarti is a pleasure that needs only the deliciousness of the mellow, creamy cheese, leave the herbs and add-ins for a less worthy cheese.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

LOL, I have a feeling the postoffice wouldnt like that idea as much as you guys. Theres gonna be drug-dogs all over that box sniffing the cheese haha..


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

oh and who in their right mind puts dill in cheese.. i mean really!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Hollows Eva said:


> oh and who in their right mind puts dill in cheese.. i mean really!


Maybe some idiot thought the green flecks looked nice in the cheese....who knows?!


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

We have a lot of cheese with cumin in them. Its ok, really, but i prefer my cheese plain. Oh and newest "new and nordic" invention is cheese with liquerish! I refuse to taste that, its to much!


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

*I'd try it. *


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

We chased the Green Fairy at our Halloween party, and that satisfies any desire I have for licorice-like flavor for quite a while. (It's not my favorite flavor.)



Hollows Eva said:


> LOL, I have a feeling the postoffice wouldnt like that idea as much as you guys. Theres gonna be drug-dogs all over that box sniffing the cheese haha..


 I didn't even suggest a Danish ham or a side of so-good Danish bacon.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Hollows Eva said:


> I wonder if my victim will be terribly dissapointed, if I send them some traditional Danish chokolate or marcipan as a local item, instead of lego this year...


I would be happy with anything Danish and I second the others on the cheese. I'm intrigued by anything from other countries or cultures/ traditions. I think all of that would be fun items. You could pay it forward and send it to all of us


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

Got my victim! The day before we went to Michaels nd got a few things. I think I can use some of them for my victim's things. I also get a chance to try an interesting painting technique; and I get to sculpt some things, which is always awesome. I made a list of possible items to make, and just a little teaser here: There is a small brewery in western North Carolina called Green Man. Now how does that intersect with my plans for my victim? ( as an aside, they make some excellent beer!)


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I would be more than happy to accept chocolate or cheese from my reaper. Just not the cheese with licorice, I absolutely do not like black licorice and the thoughts of it with cheese sounds horrible. 

As for you dear victim, I found a few things that will need a makeover today, but won't be getting started until at least Thursday.  My house is a wreck and friends of ours are upgrading their TV and asked if we would like to have their old 52" one. So tomorrow I'll be cleaning, rearranging and trying to find a place for the monstrosity. I've been wondering how I would manage to squeeze the Christmas tree in for weeks and looks like some furniture will have to go temporarily. I'm sure I will manage to squeeze in some quality stalking time though.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

McBernes said:


> There is a small brewery in western North Carolina called Green Man. Now how does that intersect with my plans for my victim? ( as an aside, they make some excellent beer!)


They could possibly have some themed bottles. I like green men, but I don't believe I thought to ask for any...nor any beer.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I am working a lot right now and am only home two days a week. It doesn't leave a lot of time to be on the forum. But no worries my dear victim, just because you aren't hearing much from me here doesn't mean you aren't a priority. You most certainly are. I am thinking, planning and scheming. As usual, I am up to no good.
You should know that all of my free time is being devoted to you. 

Now, may I ask if you are sure of some of the items on your list? Perhaps you might like something a little ... well, more ...? I keep checking your list for updates. Think about it, okay?


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

Ooh, I'd definitely hit up that brewery! We visited one in Superior, WI called the Thirsty Pagan. It was years ago, so not only do I not remember how their beer was, I'm not even sure they're still open!
DH and I keep talking about opening a brewery when he retires. It would be, at most, ten years from now, so we should really start pinching pennies. That's no cheap endeavor!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I just so happen to love beer chocolate and cheese Dear Reaper  just FYI 
I'm going to look up the thirsty pagan now! Haha....


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Well my list is by no means a done list. I mean I could write likes for hours! Its mostly wehat just comes to mind, when I write it, and I would just about love anything my reaper would find for me, and im sure most people feel like that!



X-Pired said:


> I am working a lot right now and am only home two days a week. It doesn't leave a lot of time to be on the forum. But no worries my dear victim, just because you aren't hearing much from me here doesn't mean you aren't a priority. You most certainly are. I am thinking, planning and scheming. As usual, I am up to no good.
> You should know that all of my free time is being devoted to you.
> 
> Now, may I ask if you are sure of some of the items on your list? Perhaps you might like something a little ... well, more ...? I keep checking your list for updates. Think about it, okay?


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Unfortunately I am not in this Reaper, but I have been reading all the talk about liquor and beer. Just FYI it is against the law to mail any through USPS and UPS has strict restrictions. In light of increased security issues, I would had for a Reaper box to be confiscated and someone have a problem with this.

Liquor/beer shipping laws in the US


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Made some progress on my victim's goodies


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I agree choc and chesse yummm you know I should make a trip to the tillomoke chesse factor for my victim


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

I did some shopping yesterday for items to upcycle for my victim  Hopefully the items will turn out the way I am picturing them! Lol 

I need to go and check lists to see if anything has been updated or do some research on the forum, pinterest, Facebook, etc. *see how I say 'research' instead of stalking??


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

I'm not advocating law breaking here but...when I was homebrewing I was curious about other homebrewers sending each other beer they had made. I looked around at some beer forums and most folks say that it can be done if you are careful. Obviously, don't write "Beer" or "Wine" anywhere on the package. Pack the bottles VERY well. You don't want any chance of breakage. So lots of bubble wrap and foam peanuts.....Just sayin' lol


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

But I do agree with Printersdevil. It would seriously suck to send someone some great alcohol only to have it "confiscated". On one forum I read where one member had mailed to himself some hard to find beer. It would have made it but the box got damaged and a couple of bottles broke. The cat was out of the bag at that point and the remaining bottles where confiscated( wink wink).


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

McBernes said:


> I'm not advocating law breaking here but...when I was homebrewing I was curious about other homebrewers sending each other beer they had made. I looked around at some beer forums and most folks say that it can be done if you are careful. Obviously, don't write "Beer" or "Wine" anywhere on the package. Pack the bottles VERY well. You don't want any chance of breakage. So lots of bubble wrap and foam peanuts.....Just sayin' lol


I agree just pack the bottles really well


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I need a box!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Speaking of mailing something... I accidently sent something to my Reaper Victim this year that I didn't even think about. I put locust shells into a potion bottle for his witch cabinet, and I never stated it on the forms because it never even occurred to me as something I shouldn't send. My victim teased me about it a little and I was  because I really never even thought about it. Oops... I'm an international mastermind, I guess.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

My dear victim I know you love christmas but there are a few halloween items I am sending to cause I know you will love


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

Is it too late to sign up please?


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Saki.Girl said:


> My dear victim I know you love christmas but there are a few halloween items I am sending to cause I know you will love


Well I guess this rules Saki out as my reaper.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

lizzyborden said:


> Well I guess this rules Saki out as my reaper.


lol you never know


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

sorry Sidnami, it in the middle of it, but in January we will have a winter one...


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Saki.Girl said:


> I agree just pack the bottles really well


I'm going to agree with this too , just in case someone wants to send me beer  I love beer.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> Speaking of mailing something... I accidently sent something to my Reaper Victim this year that I didn't even think about. I put locust shells into a potion bottle for his witch cabinet, and I never stated it on the forms because it never even occurred to me as something I shouldn't send. My victim teased me about it a little and I was  because I really never even thought about it. Oops... I'm an international mastermind, I guess.


what? I gathered locust shells for that very reason, never thought it would be a problem to mail them. whats the reason?


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

bethene said:


> sorry Sidnami, it in the middle of it, but in January we will have a winter one...


What kind of gifts get sent for winter reaper? it's hard to find Halloween in January/Feb...just curious, I've never participated in that one.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I feel like I have hit a brick wall.

Still trying to get my Halloween stuff put away. Too much rain, too little time.

Recently spent several days with my sister during a serious illness.

For the past two weeks I have been helping my kids DEEP clean a kind of nasty house they moved out of. And by helping I mean I did most of it, 5-8 hour days, many nights till after midnight. I also helped them pack and move. Still working on that.
Same sister just had surgery so my mother and I will be staying with her. Mostly my mother. 

I still need to start my cards for 2 card exchanges.

I do so wish Halloween, Thanksgiving, my son's birthday, and Christmas were not so close together. Whose silly idea was that? lol

I hope I will have time to do crafting instead of having to buy all new stuff. But I am sooooooooo exhausted.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

disembodiedvoice, basically the winter reaper is Halloween based, but some folks do Valentine things, or St Patricks day things,, depending on what is on the list of your victim


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

disembodiedvoice said:


> What kind of gifts get sent for winter reaper? it's hard to find Halloween in January/Feb...just curious, I've never participated in that one.


It does make you stretch your creative abilities a bit, which is kind of fun  
There's a lot of great stuff that isn't specifically made as Halloween decor but can be used for Halloween. As a matter of fact, I'm considering such an item for my victim right now (and I want one for myself, too!) HomeGoods has a lot of things that could work as they are, or could be adapted. Second-hand stores have both Halloween things and things that can be re-purposed with a Halloween feel. Some people craft things from scratch for their victims. Ebay and Etsy are full of Halloween decor all year and so are a number of other online sellers. Some people send off things from their own stash that they're done with, but their victim could still use. There are a lot of possibilities, and when you're making your list, you can kind of think about what things might or might not be available, too.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Also that's how I've participated for the last.. Well all the years LOL because we rally didn't have anything remotely Halloween here, for the first years. Now there is a bit but most is classic kids stuff, so I invent it from other things, like craft stuff and toys etc. It's forced me to try and be creative and crafty and I love that! I'm not naturally someone who liked to spend and evening with a glue gum and paint, but now I really enjoy it. I still have a lot to learn and I'm really not very good at it, but I enjoy it  



ooojen said:


> It does make you stretch your creative abilities a bit, which is kind of fun
> There's a lot of great stuff that isn't specifically made as Halloween decor but can be used for Halloween. As a matter of fact, I'm considering such an item for my victim right now (and I want one for myself, too!) HomeGoods has a lot of things that could work as they are, or could be adapted. Second-hand stores have both Halloween things and things that can be re-purposed with a Halloween feel. Some people craft things from scratch for their victims. Ebay and Etsy are full of Halloween decor all year and so are a number of other online sellers. Some people send off things from their own stash that they're done with, but their victim could still use. There are a lot of possibilities, and when you're making your list, you can kind of think about what things might or might not be available, too.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Well my victim and I share a like so I thought I may have something different than he/she has but through some stalking I've discovered that I don't have any different than my victim has.  So I'll be creating a few for my victim as well as a few extras as it's one of the items on my ever-growing "to make" list.  Still trying to decide what kind of makeover I'm going to give the items I already bought.


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

Saki.Girl said:


> I agree just pack the bottles really well


Breaking the law! Breaking the law!   (cue Judas Priest music)

I had NO idea there were laws against sending alcohol via the mail since I see wine baskets offered online quite often. I even get a catalog from one such company. Good thing that I packed the wine bottle I sent to my B-I-L last year VERY well. Tho I do like silver for jewelry  LOL!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Gee I was just coming back to thank you guys for all the cheese references, when Miss Hallows Eve has to mention Judas Priest. So guess what I'll be listening to while I finish off that last bit of havarti (the gouda is already history).  Hmm... I guess I'll need to go shopping again before I can make that Thanksgiving cheese ball.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I think that UPS and FedEx may allow shipping of alcohol but I believe you have to be a licensed distributor. So if you know a local seller who ships you could go that route to be perfectly legal.  I'm sure there are a ton of restrictions if you wanted to ship internationally though as it would be considered contraband in most instances.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

I think everything is considered contraband in Denmark LOL. I havent had it happen with a reaper package -yet! But every time ive bought something online outside of europe ive recieved a nice hostice note from my postoffice, saying pay or we return your package. And good luck getting money back from an overseas compagny lol. 
So my dear Reaper, please do make sure that the post office doesnt mistake the box for anything that i am buying and therefore have imported. Ive noticed in the past that the little costums slip on the side, when people have written things like " gift" "toys" etc, convinces them, it really just is a gift. Or maybe the wild amout of halloween decorations on the box hahahah..


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

ok so I just checked to be sure. All GIFTS are VAT and Duty free, as long as the value is less than 62 dollars and doesnt weigh more than 70 pounds and the maximum size must be smaller than 46 inches long, 35 inches wide and 46 inches high.
And then theres a whole list, much like yours of things you cant send. 

None of theese things are candycorn!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I may have cursed myself!  I don't know how many times I've made something and wished later that I had made some sort of pattern to simplify things in the event that I would make another. Well today I not only made one, but three patterns!  So far I like the way they look but hoping I still like them after the paper strips and clay are added. Looks like I'll be making a batch of paper mache paste tomorrow.  Now I must decide on additional projects.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Yep, Lizzieborden is right about needing a commercial license to legally ship alcohol. Added to that, a few states have laws restricting _receiving_ shipments of alcohol. I'll get my own wine if my reaper wants to send cheese and chocolate  (European chocolate, no fruit, but love hazelnuts. Cal my palate unsophisticated, but to me, dark chocolate is ok, and milk chocolate is heavenly!)
I was in my local co-op today and all but gave up on Havarti as it was all herb-adulterated. I was just deciding among a Gouda, a Gruyère, and a decadent Saint-André (Vive la France!) when I spotted a domestic version of Havarti. It wasn't bad, but it clearly wasn't Danish. I should have gone with the imported Saint-André. 
On a less self-indulgent note, I'm drawing out specific plans and waiting on the arrival of some materials for my victim. 
I'd like a couple more raw materials. Maybe something from AMACO; there's so much to look at! I've been carding some raw wool, but I don't spin. Let's see, did my victim want something I could make from glass mosaic? I want to make something unique, that you can't just go and buy. Hmmmmmmm....


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Almost ready to ship.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I have a few smallish things, need to do some crafting. once again, procrastinating


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I think procrastination should qualify as a hobby!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I don't have time to procrastinate. I am always too busy trying to figure out how to get out of doing things completely.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

We just got the names 4 days ago, so having a few smallish things and some ideas to work on really isn't half bad.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

woah some ready to ship. eeks. I feel behind now. I have thought about what i wanted to do, and bought ONE thing, that wasnt on my victims list but that I hope they will like anyway, and only because it happened to be in the supermarked this morning as I went for groceries


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

OK, so I do all this stalking and should know what my victim likes my now, right? Wrong! I should have made a list because I seriously can't remember whether one item I want to make is on their list or just something I liked.  I didn't pin on my victim's pinterest board so I'm thinking it's just something I wanted to make for myself. I promised hubby I would take him a hot lunch today since it's pretty chilly and perhaps baby and I will see what Family Dollar has to offer since I need to stop there to pick up TP for my paper clay.  My plan is to apply strips today and clay tomorrow since we are going to pick up hubby's latest toy (the monster TV) on Sunday and hopefully by Monday everything will be dry and ready for paint. Of course every time I plan a crafting schedule it ultimately never goes as planned.


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

Saki.Girl said:


> Almost ready to ship.


What??? Oh my goodness! Already?? I haven't even begun to craft yet!! You go Saki.Girl!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Miss Hallows Eve said:


> What??? Oh my goodness! Already?? I haven't even begun to craft yet!! You go Saki.Girl!


lol yep have a lot going on so had to get to this and get it done


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

So.. Totalt impressed with sakis progress, I went out and bought some stuff this afternoon. I worry a bit. I kinda think, or I hope at least, that my victim will like it. But turns out it's really not on their list lol. 
Oh and it wasn't chocolate. I haven't decided on what kind you are getting yet. It needs to be able to travel without being splattered all over the other things


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

A little birdie told me that "someone" had a few questions. I hope my answer helped. I also added a picture of my little Christmas village in my albums.


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

There has been soooo much chaos. Loss of our art shop, low finances, time crunches, looming deadlines. And suddenly - even better workspace in a place with oodles of fun machines! Finances dealt with! Extra time!

My head is reeling a bit. But so far I have managed to half-finish with my most time intensive reaper gift.  How I did that with all this going on, I have no idea. I suspect the extra time will not last, though, so I will have to figure out how to cram all the other reaping I've got to do in there.

Edited: Oh yes, and I thought my first art show was in February. Turns out it's in January - but there is no panicking!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Greenwick said:


> Oh yes, and I thought my first art show was in February. Turns out it's in January - but there is no panicking!


Best of luck with your show!

I got an email with UPS tracking, and it says some of my materials are in Georgia. They're not scheduled to arrive for another week-- the 27th. Talk about crowding it! Good thing I placed my order promptly! I hope I can finish in time.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I was in a major city this week and had an extra hour or two. With my victim weighing heavily on my mind I took the opportunity to scour a couple of thrift shops. It really paid off. At the first shop I went to I discovered a perfect something that was on their list.

At the second shop I found another great item for my victim, a really unique one that I almost passed over because I wasn't expecting it. I did three takes before I caught what it was. Then I grabbed it quickly, looked evilly from side to side, clutched it closely and protectively while making for the check out. It is unusual so the particular item itself isn't actually on my victim's list but the theme is. Does that count? 

Who would have thought I would find something like that this time of year? 

Anyway, my dear victim/s, you are also getting a couple of very special hand crafted items. Soon, yes very soon, the ghosts of reindeers past will land on your doorstep with a reaper box filled with things that I hope will be frightfully fun for you this holiday season and beyond!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

can't wait to see what you found!!!
I am going to a craft show, maybe I can find something. there...


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Craft shows are wonderful Bethene. I rarely get to go to one but consider it such a treat when I do.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

OH my dear Reaper, you have made me so happy. I have received a beautiful teaser in the form of a ceramic Thomas Kincaid ornament with a gorgeous winter scene. I would be happy if this is all I got. Thank you so very much.

Do we have a picture thread yet? I cannot wait to share this.


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

I did some shopping for my victim yesterday and though I KNOW it is for my victim, I am looking at it longingly with visions of it sitting/standing/hanging in my house  LOL! I have also made a couple of the local thrift stores, will be making a couple others today as I have a craft idea in mind and need something to make it come to fruition ... keeping toes and fingers crossed I find what I am looking for.

I enjoy coming to this thread and reading about the teasers (Yay for your JustWhisper, looking forward to the photo thread!) and how others are shopping/crafting for their Merry Reapers


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I think I'm done. This is a first. Usually I work right until deadline day haha.....I need a silver bell. Where can I find one? Like the polar express one


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Well no paper clay today because I didn't pick up any cheap TP yesterday and the cellulose insulation I have will make it too course. So, I've started giving the items I bought earlier in the week a makeover. Looks like I will need to pick up a few bottles of paint next week too. There's something going on every day next week except Friday and I intend to stay home that day. 

The craft shows here are next weekend. There's two big ones and several small ones so hopefully I will find something for my victim at one of them.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

She who hesitates-- the ostrich feather stuff I wanted is sold out! I don't know whether it will be the same without ostrich feathers.
Now I need to try some casting. I wonder how that's going to go.



booswife02 said:


> I need a silver bell. Where can I find one? Like the polar express one


It's impossible to say where the price will go, but so far this one is still in a reasonable range. ($4.85 at the time I posted)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hallmark-20...538664?hash=item4af432a128:g:qmwAAOSwFGNWTPDS

It does say 2014, but depending on how you're going to use it, you might be able to hide that.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Really starting to get busy with the crafting, lots of ideas!


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

I wont be doing as much crafting as I wanted to. This stoopid moving is really starting to wer me down. I spend all day yesterday moving the stuff from my storage room. And this morning my new storage room was full of water because of the first snow and something with the chimney that needs fixing.. oh joy.. so spend all day today moving stuff out into the room here we dry clothes instead, and waterproofing all my boxes with halloween stuff! 
But I did buy some things I think my victim will like, so if all else fails I have them lol. I do have one thing i want to make for my victim tho, so im gonna have a look at it later today.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Well, my DS just had his 2nd birthday, and yesterday we had a small family party. I'm done with crafting & decorating for him, so now I can take some time to focus on Merry Reaper! In my travels to the craft store for birthday supplies, I did manage to pick up a few items for my Victim, and I also pounced on an ebay listing that looks a hot mess NOW, but when I'm finished with it, hopefully it'll be just perfect for what my Victim is looking for! I have to run out to the grocery store later today after DS2's nap, and if the kiddos cooperate, I'm gonna stop by a local thrift store for my first dedicated Merry Reaper hunt. Yippee!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Hollows Eva I sure hope nothing was ruined from the water and hoping you can get the problem fixed. 

I was supposed to go with hubby today but decided to try a new dip recipe yesterday and ended up getting sick last night so I definitely won't be making that dip for Thanksgiving.  So I'll be sorting and rearranging today. I moved all my blow molds into one corner in the living room as I'm unsure where I will store them and the baby loves propping herself up on her arms and staring at the giant pumpkin.  I'm also in no hurry to put up the Christmas tree yet either though I have bought four ornaments for the baby. Our appointment tomorrow is late in the day and hubby isn't working because of the cold so I think we'll go grocery shopping and maybe hit a thrift store or two. I'd really love to find a huge bag of those old silk-wrapped styrofoam ball ornaments for a future project.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

ouch.. well at least you didnt serve it for thanxgiving so everyone got sick 
I had this sneaky feeling that there was something off about the storageroom. it smelled moldy enough for me to think it may have water coming in somewhere, so I put stuff high up and made sure nothing touched the floor. well my plastic suitcase did but it will be fine. The basement needs a cleanup and treatment for being to humid, and they where going to do that later, so in that sense its a blessing in disguise, because now they had to call someone to come out with a ..de humidi..fyer? Did I say that right lol. thingy that makes moist go away! So my things wont be smelling funky  I hope lol.

on a much happier note.. Dear VICTIM, I finally chose your chocolate. I went for a traditional christmas treat, that will travel well -AND I bough some for me, because I never managed to buy victim candy and not eat it myself.. several times.. so this time Im prepared! I need to pack that box soon so I wont be tempted.


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

I just have to help my husband finish up a project, then I get to focus more thoroughly on Merry Reaper. I'm thinking I'll map out everything else I've got left to do, grab my supplies before Thanksgiving, and then spend all my non-cooking time on it. Should be fun!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I found something at the craft show for my victim , and started the picture thread...Now, I have a small fever, and bit of a chest cold, so, off to take a nap....


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

bethene said:


> I found something at the craft show for my victim , and started the picture thread...Now, I have a small fever, and bit of a chest cold, so, off to take a nap....


I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

oh no Bethene. Stay warm. Maybe a little tea with rum


----------



## jojoboom (Jul 15, 2014)

allears22 said:


> I am going to take a stab at my first reaper  I really enjoyed looking at all the gifts from the last two.


This is your first one? Mine too! Hope we get some awesome things!


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

Sending you healing thoughts Bethen! Get better soon


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

shipping tommorow my dear victim you will get sometime next week


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

bethene said:


> I found something at the craft show for my victim , and started the picture thread...Now, I have a small fever, and bit of a chest cold, so, off to take a nap....


I'm sorry you aren't feeling well bethene! What a lousy time to get sick. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Hope all that are sick get better by turkey day. Yesterday was my birthday and I started a sneezing fit that is still lingering. Great. But I had a good birthday and the hubby says I can get myself a new tattoo as my present. Yay! I even got some chocolate and chocolate cake. lol. I love all forms of chocolate, even dark and white chocolate. I shared the plain chocolate with the monsters but hoarding the almond one for later. Yum. 

I have a couple small projects ready to work on while the monsters are off school in between cooking and eating. Lol. A third idea just came to me. Hmmm might be able to make that work too!

I can't wait to see what y'all have in the works. And there's a picture thread already! Yay for pictures!


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

booswife02 said:


> I think I'm done. This is a first. Usually I work right until deadline day haha.....I need a silver bell. Where can I find one? Like the polar express one


If Lizzyborden's suggestion doesn't work, this place has them for $10 (Didn't see what the shipping cost is.)
http://magicalbells.com/products/small-magical-sleigh-bell

And Amazon has them for $25. (Ouch!)
http://www.amazon.com/Hallmark-Keepsake-Ornament-Santas-Sleigh/dp/B00LAEC06W


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

So.. Fun With Water is still a theme in my building lol, so didn't get anything done today. But I have all I want for my vics box, now I just need a box! I was going to reuse the one I got my reapings in last, but it was the tiniest bit to small.. And the other box I had is way to big, the things will rattle around in there. But soon! I really want to ship as early as I can, to make up for the long journey. It has many stops along the way, so sometimes it really takes a long time, and leaves me nervous here  it's bad enough having to worry if my dear victim will like what I got them. I always worry about that!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks guys. You know I've seen those bells a bunch of times but never needed one haha....


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

Hollows Eva said:


> So.. Fun With Water is still a theme in my building lol, so didn't get anything done today. But I have all I want for my vics box, now I just need a box! I was going to reuse the one I got my reapings in last, but it was the tiniest bit to small.. And the other box I had is way to big, the things will rattle around in there. But soon! I really want to ship as early as I can, to make up for the long journey. It has many stops along the way, so sometimes it really takes a long time, and leaves me nervous here  it's bad enough having to worry if my dear victim will like what I got them. I always worry about that!



Don't worry so much my friend.... This is a Merry time of year for us all... Enjoy yourself and don't stress. As for as the water.. well that stinks.. but at least you are aware of it before items were ruined.. hugs for you


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

I am finding it hard to fill my Victims wish list. Who would of thought it hard to find horror items in late November . Oh well I am up to the challenge and will just have to get creative.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

There will be no crafting this week as there's just too much going on. Took baby back to cardiologist today and he was very happy with her progress and tomorrow I start weaning her off of all of the medicines.  We have a busy day tomorrow as my mom has an cataract surgery consult at 8:15 in the morning so we have to leave here at least by seven. So it's off to bed for me. 

Oh and if you've sent me a PM, I will try and reply tomorrow.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

booswife02 said:


> Thanks guys. You know I've seen those bells a bunch of times but never needed one haha....


I see the one that I linked sold for just under $15. I guess it's a bad time of year to buy. Good luck, though! 

As is always my way, I spend quite a bit of time planning -- it's not procrastinating, really  I need to decide what I'm going to do and how I'm going to do it, survey my supplies, prioritize, go about getting what I still need, and so on. Tomorrow is my Thanksgiving grocery shopping day, and I should also be able to pick up the last couple things I need and that are available reasonably nearby. I'm waiting on a couple materials I ordered, but most are finishing elements, so it won't hold me up.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

I think im finished. I have all the things wrapped, and i wrote some stuff to explain some of the more traditional danish stuff my poor Vic is getting  And i have box. All i need is to actually send it. But just in case i change my mind, ill leave it in my living room til friday and send it then  Oh dear I am so exited. I realized i havent been in the reaper for two years so I am really feeling like a newbie again, and I worry if what I made, bought and found will be good enough.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> Thanks guys. You know I've seen those bells a bunch of times but never needed one haha....


I am sending you a silver bell with the goodies I am sending you and the kids


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

You are absolutly right i do worry to much.. Leading to to much sulkin! 
Well on a happier note I got a new part time job, to make up for the one I lost earlier this year, so just for that, I'm thinking about putting a little extra something in my vics box, shhhhh don't tell anyone 



Always Wicked said:


> Don't worry so much my friend.... This is a Merry time of year for us all... Enjoy yourself and don't stress. As for as the water.. well that stinks.. but at least you are aware of it before items were ruined.. hugs for you


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

if i was your victim .. i would love original stuff from another country .. i like that kinda stuff .. different from what is on every shelf in the US


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

Got a couple of things done and another started....have t gather a few more supplies.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I knew I wouldn't have time to work on projects this week but now I'm stuck.  I've looked for a particular item with no luck and though I could probably make one from scratch, I don't know if I will have enough time to do so before the shipping deadline so I may have to ditch that idea. We are going to all the craft shows tomorrow and hoping I find at least one thing for my victim.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Soooo i have actually shipped! This is the first time in the history of mankind I've been this early with anything LOL. But it had to be now, and besides last time it took forever for my box to arrive safely at vics so not taking any chances this year! 

After I shipped I came home to find THIS on my floor: 








This is a part of a little sweet Christmas goat ( it's a Danish thing, it's related to Krampus, but also to the farm life and something other pagan I forgot. Probable. Norse myth-Ish We are big on farm animals in the Christmas decor  ) 
So! Dear victim. I hope you will take extra special care of this little, now unfortunately, disabled goat, and include him, for he is just as much Christmassy as any of the other goats! <3 
Also I hope your box arrives safely, and soon!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I had plans too craft, but never made it,....


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Time to sit back and relax well sort of  the SR gift has officially been sent out. I now just need to work on the gift exchange i signed up for on a gaming site I frequent as soon as I get a name I can get to it


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

bethene said:


> I had plans too craft, but never made it,....


Me too. I did upcycle something. But for my victim the things that was in the shops I attended just fitted in so much better than any stuff I could have made, that's for sure haha. Also with the moving, to be honest it would have been to stressfull crafting a lot as well. I'll do it in the next one  

I have decided to get a smallish tree in a pot, that you can keep indoor. They are supposed to be able to grow inside like a plant, if you make sure they are cold enough. That's absolutely no problem in my Appartment hahahaha!! anyway, that way I get to decorate it all year with seasonal decor of my likings  they have them down the supermarket on the corner so I'm getting one as soon as I have unpacked all, or well at least STACKED things to look like they are unpacked


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Off to craft shows today. Hoping I find something for my victim.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Picked up something at disney's Hollywood studios for my victims box yesterday.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I've been so busy this past week. Time to focus on my victim again!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Well, I've got several ideas ready to try for my victim and one thing bought that was just too perfect to pass up! I love my victim's lists! Has me full of ideas! 
I just wish for once I could get a victim that posts.  Or do they post too much?  :/ 
I ain't telling 
Hubby had surgery last Tuesday but is up and around and not doing too bad. Just sooo needy! LOL Hoping to get to crafting tomorrow, I'm dying to get this thing in my head made!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Boy, I feel like I've been out of the loop! Sorry that I haven't been posting - this time of year is always so crazy! We had my son's 2nd birthday with a party for family, then a small get together with our playdate group, then a day full of Thanksgiving shopping errands, then Thanksgiving, then packing up all the fall stuff & bringing out some Christmas stuff. We had a couple of days of unseasonably warm weather, so we took advantage by doing some yard work - I planted a bunch of seeds, we transplanted a few bushes we've been wanting to move, we dug out some other things we don't want to keep, and DH chopped a bunch of wood. We also got the roof lights on the house. Add to that all the normal, everyday stuff that comes along with having a DD4 and DS2, and I feel like my days fly right by! 

Don't worry though, Victim! You haven't been forgotten! I'm doing a little crafting for you as well as some store-bought stuff, and you've really gotten me excited about your décor! I'm getting to use some colors that I don't normally get to use this time of year, and it's fun to keep an eye out for different things than what I might look for myself when I'm out & about. I had my DH do a little something for you & I liked how they turned out so much that I made him do some for me too! Ha ha ha! He's gotta earn his keep, right? 

Anyway, hope all who celebrated it had a nice Thanksgiving, and I'm looking forward to seeing all the pictures that will be getting posted soon!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

last weekend found something at a craft show, next weekend my daughter is doing one again, so hope to have time to look around that one to look for my victim, it is supposed to be a pretty big busy one,


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

IshWitch I hope your hubby gets better soon.  

Well my craft show adventures yesterday weren't as fruitful as I had hoped though I did find a few things. We discovered that one of the big ones had moved to a neighboring county and decided to skip it because of the weather and parking issues.

Thought I would have all this week to work on gifts but realized there's an appointment on Friday and my grandma wants to go shopping this week too, so I will have to plan my time carefully. I was really disappointed that I couldn't find one item in particular and have decided to see if I can create something similar from scratch. Need to do some more stalking and get an idea of what else I need to look for.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

someone will be getting reaped this week


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

I haven't been on the forum for a bit and miss it! Hope everyone had a wonderful Thanksgiving (if you celebrate) and are gearing up for the Christmas Countdown. I have been able to gather a few things for my victim and plan to get a few things crafted in the next couple of days for her/him as well. I have had plans to craft way before now but it sure seems like the days are going by much faster any more  Now I need to head over to the picture thread and see the new postings there.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

just checked tracking someone gets reaped today keep your eye out for the brown truck whoot


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

it was me, Saki was my reaper, she as usual did a amazing job, the perfect mix of Halloween and Christmas, will get pictures up as soon as I can! Thank you!!!!!


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

ooooh the first victim!!! cant wait to see the pics


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Just finished up a batch of paper clay so off to work on my victim's goodies!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> it was me, Saki was my reaper, she as usual did a amazing job, the perfect mix of Halloween and Christmas, will get pictures up as soon as I can! Thank you!!!!!


I am so glad you like it all


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I think I will send a teaser.


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

We have a few more items for our victim! My wife has made a few things, so I say "we". I think she is having fun with it too! Also, we are including a delicious treat; Pfeffernusse Cookies! This is the second time i've baked these and they are awesome! I'll include the recipe so our victim can make more.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

update on my victim's goodies just checked says that it will be delivered tomorrow in OH


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

anyone finish their shopping yet? Tree up yet? any weird traditions


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

sorry, no pictures yet, a very busy night, but will asap,,


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

moonwitchkitty said:


> anyone finish their shopping yet? Tree up yet? any weird traditions


Our tree's not up yet, but we have lights on the house and a few decor pieces here and there. (Mostly mainstream traditions, here.) There's a lot more to put up, but I don't start until after Thanksgiving, and I've been ridiculously busy since then. I did make some progress on my victim's stuff, but need to do more tomorrow.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

lizzyborden said:


> IshWitch I hope your hubby gets better soon.
> 
> Well my craft show adventures yesterday weren't as fruitful as I had hoped though I did find a few things. We discovered that one of the big ones had moved to a neighboring county and decided to skip it because of the weather and parking issues.
> 
> Thought I would have all this week to work on gifts but realized there's an appointment on Friday and my grandma wants to go shopping this week too, so I will have to plan my time carefully. I was really disappointed that I couldn't find one item in particular and have decided to see if I can create something similar from scratch. Need to do some more stalking and get an idea of what else I need to look for.


Thanks LB! He had a hernia repair and was in a lot of pain. He had a rough day yesterday but slept a lot today and is feeling much better. I can't seem to get anything done toward my vic's gift because am having to do everything around here (he did feed the fish this morning, so almost everything). Going to hit a couple of thrift stores Tuesday after having lunch with DocTerrorEyes.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

moonwitchkitty said:


> anyone finish their shopping yet? Tree up yet? any weird traditions


I wish! I need to haul out the tree from the back bedroom aka storage room. Not having hubby able to help has thrown a real stick in the spokes! Ugh!


----------



## allears22 (Jul 29, 2010)

moonwitchkitty said:


> anyone finish their shopping yet? Tree up yet? any weird traditions


Shopping has barely even started for me! Working on getting all my stuff for the SR ready and crafting will be this weekend.

The tree is up as well as all decorations inside except my North Pole village which I will start tonight. I have lights for outside but waiting for it to warm up at the end of the week. We don't do as much for outside so it won't take me long the village on the other hand.....will take a while lol


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> Boy, I feel like I've been out of the loop! Sorry that I haven't been posting - this time of year is always so crazy! We had my son's 2nd birthday with a party for family, then a small get together with our playdate group, then a day full of Thanksgiving shopping errands, then Thanksgiving, then packing up all the fall stuff & bringing out some Christmas stuff. We had a couple of days of unseasonably warm weather, so we took advantage by doing some yard work - I planted a bunch of seeds, we transplanted a few bushes we've been wanting to move, we dug out some other things we don't want to keep, and DH chopped a bunch of wood. We also got the roof lights on the house. Add to that all the normal, everyday stuff that comes along with having a DD4 and DS2, and I feel like my days fly right by!
> 
> Don't worry though, Victim! You haven't been forgotten! I'm doing a little crafting for you as well as some store-bought stuff, and you've really gotten me excited about your décor! I'm getting to use some colors that I don't normally get to use this time of year, and it's fun to keep an eye out for different things than what I might look for myself when I'm out & about. I had my DH do a little something for you & I liked how they turned out so much that I made him do some for me too! Ha ha ha! He's gotta earn his keep, right?
> 
> Anyway, hope all who celebrated it had a nice Thanksgiving, and I'm looking forward to seeing all the pictures that will be getting posted soon!


I agree, it has been crazy around here to. But no worries to my victim/s. Your reap just needs to be packed up and taken to the post office.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

moonwitchkitty said:


> anyone finish their shopping yet? Tree up yet? any weird traditions


Trees are up all decorating is done inside and out and just have 2 gifts left to buy


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I only have a couple gifts left to buy too, but before it's all over, I usually wind up getting family a few more things than I originally intend. 
Today, at DD's request, will be the kickoff of cookie baking. We've had loads of social stuff going on in the last few days. That's fun, and I enjoy it, but I'm looking forward to a quiet day at home! (And by "quiet" I mean crazy-busy catch-up-- Crafting, cleaning, decorating, baking, prepping dozens of gourds and getting them put somewhere to dry, collecting a few frames of honey if it quits raining...)


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

You have honey? That is really cool! What do you do with the gourds?


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

*Just stopping by to play a little catch up and to let my victim know that I'm crocheting something for them! It will either turn out to be a lot of fun, or a complete wreck...We'll see! If I've got the time, I may even send a teaser.  Things are coming together! One more trip to the craft store, and I think I'll be all set.

Tree is up, but won't be decorated(other than lights) for another couple of weeks. We decorate on the Solstice. Once I catch up on a couple of other things around here, I'm hoping to have whiskey cake baked today. Can't go much later than that, or it won't have time to "season." 

...And I'm off! Zoom!!!*


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

X-Pired said:


> You have honey? That is really cool! What do you do with the gourds?


Yep, I've kept bees for the last couple years. It's a fun hobby. 
The gourds-- I've been an enthusiast since I was a little kid and my dad helped me with my gourd patch  I've made bowls, animals, lots of little decorations and containers. I've used them for props in historical settings-- lots of stuff. I sculpted this onto a gourd for a previous reap:
















Ophelia-- I can relate to "It will either turn out to be a lot of fun or a complete wreck." Starting one of those tonight.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ooojen said:


> Yep, I've kept bees for the last couple years. It's a fun hobby.
> The gourds-- I've been an enthusiast since I was a little kid and my dad helped me with my gourd patch  I've made bowls, animals, lots of little decorations and containers. I've used them for props in historical settings-- lots of stuff. I sculpted this onto a gourd for a previous reap:
> View attachment 270736
> 
> ...


that witch is one of my most favorite things i have seen you make it is fantastic oojen


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

ooojen, that witch is kick bottom. I love it also love her hat. what did you use to make that ? the print is wonderful


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I finally made it to a couple stores and I picked out something for my Vic and my DDs picked out something for Vic too. Having fun. I need to get crafting. Doctor appointment in the morning then maybe I'll have time to get something started before the monsters make it home from school. Hmmm... What to get into...


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm wrapping and boxing things for my victim tonight. I think I'm about done but might pick up 1 or 2 more things.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

OMG! Y'all make me feel terrible! I have a handful of decor up for Christmas, a smattering of Christmas set up, tomorrow the tree with the help of our son who is coming over. Hopefully hubby, who can't lift over 10lbs for 3 more weeks, can at least fluff out the fake tree. 
We would love a real tree, but the ones from the stores dry out so fast and the local trees from Florida are just weird. Not like a Michigan tree, we tried them and just couldn't do it again. So up goes the monster 9 footer we got shipped down from Bronners! 
I am dying to get the yard lit with Christmas lights!


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

Tomorrow is crafting day for my dear victim as I will finally have some free time plus what I had been waiting for to get here by mail to help with my craft projects finally showed. Yay!!  I believe I will be able to get my package off by the weekend. 

Put the tree up this evening (a very small one this year) and will get the rest of the decorations out tomorrow to start doing up the house. Have some village pieces too which I think I can put up somewhere that the cats can not get to 

Anyway - I am excited about my Victim receiving their reap. I just hope that they will like it as much as I do  Lol!!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Hubby's birthday was Monday and tried to keep him busy and occupied by helping me and searching for the tree. It's a very hard time for him as his cousin died on his birthday a few years ago and his father died the day after so I do what I can to keep his mind off of it. 

Started on a few experiments yesterday and think I will abandon one project as a failure. Baby has an appointment Friday and I will finish shopping for my victim then. After my package is sent I will get around to the tree as I still have my Halloween decor out.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

lizzyborden said:


> Hubby's birthday was Monday and tried to keep him busy and occupied by helping me and searching for the tree. It's a very hard time for him as his cousin died on his birthday a few years ago and his father died the day after so I do what I can to keep his mind off of it.
> 
> Started on a few experiments yesterday and think I will abandon one project as a failure. Baby has an appointment Friday and I will finish shopping for my victim then. After my package is sent I will get around to the tree as I still have my Halloween decor out.


Holidays seasons can be challenging for many, especially when they lost someone. Good thing he has you to support him


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Don't think I'll be able to incorporate these into my victim's gifts but hubby did find something yesterday while in search of the tree.  And yes, I did praise him! 









I ordered these a couple of years ago to incorporate into some skulls and they were lost when we moved back. So they might just show up in a future exchange!


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Ooh oh oh oh oh oh !!! Those teeth are amazing! Gawd there is something wrong with the inside of my brain I swear, all I can think of is where I could get away with putting theese all year!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I think that something is wrong with all of our brains. That's why this forum is so great we are all a little bit crazy here. Lol


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

True. Even though halloween is slowly starting to be a thing here, people are nowhere near as evil about is as I am haha.. Here people don't think I'm ready for the psych ward, "just" because I paint children's toys like zombies, or make body parts for my Christmas tree haha..


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

lizzyborden said:


> Don't think I'll be able to incorporate these into my victim's gifts but hubby did find something yesterday while in search of the tree.  And yes, I did praise him!
> 
> View attachment 270751
> 
> ...


These teeth are fantastic! I am impressed. Very nice!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

ooojen said:


> Yep, I've kept bees for the last couple years. It's a fun hobby.
> The gourds-- I've been an enthusiast since I was a little kid and my dad helped me with my gourd patch  I've made bowls, animals, lots of little decorations and containers. I've used them for props in historical settings-- lots of stuff. I sculpted this onto a gourd for a previous reap:
> View attachment 270736
> 
> ...


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks! 
Glad the teeth turned up! The gourd-witch has one of that same set, but I lightly stained it yellow-brown.


disembodiedvoice said:


> I love it also love her hat. what did you use to make that ?


The hat is fabric glued onto poster board and filled with Great stuff to give it stability. (It comes off as a lid for the gourd container.) I love that fabric, too! I used it for an apron for that same exchange, and made the hat with scraps. I wish I had a few more yards of it!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Hollows Eva said:


> Ooh oh oh oh oh oh !!! Those teeth are amazing! Gawd there is something wrong with the inside of my brain I swear, all I can think of is where I could get away with putting theese all year!


Well I guess there is something really wrong with my brain too as I have a set of dentures I picked out of the trash. They belonged to a relative and she wore them a few times and threw them in a drawer for over 30 years. I've pondered taking them apart but I'll probably just use them in a prop or gross 'em up and dunk in some eerily colored liquid. 

I've gotten to the point that when someone calls me "strange" or "weird" I work up the teary eyes, act flattered and reply "why thank you!" That really makes them wonder.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Ooojen, I was just wondering about staining them. Your witch looks awesome and so does her tooth. 

What about the eyes? At first I thought they were some of those DT eyes but looking at the side view picture they seem to be more realistic.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

lizzyborden said:


> Don't think I'll be able to incorporate these into my victim's gifts but hubby did find something yesterday while in search of the tree.  And yes, I did praise him!
> 
> View attachment 270751
> 
> ...


Oh I love those ! I've started to buy some several times over the years and for one reason or another just never did. Lots of things to do with teefers


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

lizzyborden said:


> What about the eyes? At first I thought they were some of those DT eyes but looking at the side view picture they seem to be more realistic.


To be honest, I'm not sure where I got them; they were part of my stash from several years ago. It has quite a few eyes from various sources. They were fairly decent ones, not glass, but a pretty realistic acrylic. I used a bunch of them in re-doing cheap papier-mache skull "masks" from Michael's.

I'd be right with you grabbing dentures out of the trash! They'd need a peroxide soak, but there's no way I'd let them go to waste.
My husband went for a routine checkup procedure and they put in an IV with saline just as a quick-access precaution. I was in the room afterwards when the nurse pulled it, and after she left I grabbed the medical tubing out of the wastebasket for my "lab". Such freaks, aren't we? It only had sterile saline through it, and the needle was already removed and tossed with the sharps (I didn't go there! Haha!)

Time to make some final Reap decisions today. There are a couple small items that might not arrive in time. One has been lost between SC and here for weeks. Tracking only registered the shipping label being printed. That's one of four things sucked into the shipping black hole in the last couple months. (I'd had excellent luck prior to this.) Two were small items from China, and l'm not entirely surprised at that. The one with the item for my victim is from Amazon, and I almost never have trouble with them.


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

I finally have all of my crafting things out and today/tonight will begin crafting away! Everything will be done in time to be out for mailing on Monday. Yay!! I like being early for the deadline but this time around, I am happy to MAKE the deadline of the 9th. Seems like the days have been rushing by lately. I had also wanted to do some teasers but didn't get those done either  Really looking forward to seeing what others get!!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I need to make a quick shopping trip Saturday morning and then mine will be shipped out! I even managed to find something in my garage that I hope my victim likes!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm very happy with the past few days progress and hope to get materials for the last project tomorrow. I think I will be ready to ship by the 9th.

I did get some bad news a little while ago. My first mother-in-law passed away sometime today. She had heart surgery over a month ago and just never fully recovered. Though I've remarried, we've remained close and she welcomed my husband into the family the first time she met him. She was ecstatic when I told her I was pregnant and we considered her a grandma too. She was one of those people who was just genuinely kind to everyone. We will dearly miss her.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I am sorry to hear about your ex mother-in-law lizzy. That is sad news.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Tracking shows that the package for my victim/s is now in his/her/their state! So far it hasn't been way laid on it's journey over the hills and through the woods, across the mountains and above the highways. There is hope yet! 

Soon, victim, soon. A wrapped box filled with special requests shall arrive on your doorstep.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

X-Pired said:


> Tracking shows that the package for my victim/s is now in his/her/their state! So far it hasn't been way laid on it's journey over the hills and through the woods, across the mountains and above the highways. There is hope yet!
> 
> Soon, victim, soon. A wrapped box filled with special requests shall arrive on your doorstep.


Hmm, over the hills, through the woods and across the mountains... that could be me!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

lizzyborden said:


> Hmm, over the hills, through the woods and across the mountains... that could be me!


Yep, must be you. I don't think I'm quite that far away from "the Precipice of Insanity".


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Well my shopping list is made. Baby has two appointments today and then it's off to grocery shop and find last minute craft supplies and goodies for my victim.


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

lizzyborden said:


> I'm very happy with the past few days progress and hope to get materials for the last project tomorrow. I think I will be ready to ship by the 9th.
> 
> I did get some bad news a little while ago. My first mother-in-law passed away sometime today. She had heart surgery over a month ago and just never fully recovered. Though I've remarried, we've remained close and she welcomed my husband into the family the first time she met him. She was ecstatic when I told her I was pregnant and we considered her a grandma too. She was one of those people who was just genuinely kind to everyone. We will dearly miss her.


I am so sorry, lizzyborden, to hear of your mother-in-law's passing. May she have had a peaceful journey home and know that she will continue to be around you


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

Going to mail my victim's box tomorrow! I'm actually ahead of schedule lol!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Lizzy, I so sorry for your loss. It's sad the baby won't get to know such a kind person.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I mailed my victims box today. She should be getting it on Tuesday.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I hit the thrift store mother-lode today! Left Salvation Army with a garbage bag full and got a box full at Goodwill. Didn't make it in time to hit the thrift store where I usually find good stuff but I'm OK with that!  I needed some felt and didn't want to fight the Walmart crowd so I stopped at a small craft store and found some victim goodies there as well. Tomorrow will be mostly painting and starting a sewing project. 

Thank you for the condolences concerning my first husband's mother. We will dearly miss her. It's been very hard for her companion of over twenty years who's been her primary caregiver in the last few years. He isn't well himself and the love of his life is gone.  I know she was looking forward to seeing her son, her parents and several other people who have passed over the years and I hope she is in peace now.


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

i will be mailing out my victim's gift monday... i have been scouring for a box that will hold your goodies......


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Finally got my Victims box together, Will add some finishing touches to the box and ship it out on Monday.

Hope you like it


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

YAY!!! II mailed off my victim's box today! Ahead of schedule and everything! We all in the McBernes family pitched in! We hope you enjoy it! It should be there in three to four days.


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Dear victim, 

Even though I haven't posted as much the past week & a half, you have never been far from my thoughts...everywhere I turn, I've kept my eyes peeled for you. It's gotten to the point that "Wait, my victim will love that!" has become a part of my regular vocabulary, which baffles the hubby at every turn...and I have found all manner of good things for you! I will be sending out your box(es) of cheer on Monday....

Soon, my dear victim, soon......


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

I got a teaser! Made my day! I will post pics tomorrow while the soup is cooking......


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Just finished up getting all of the goodies for my victim!!!  It will be shipping very very soon!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

ooojen said:


> Yep, must be you. I don't think I'm quite that far away from "the Precipice of Insanity".


I choked on my coffee when I read your quip this morning ooojen! I knew we were kindred spirits, lol.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

With so many mailing in the next day or two we should have a great week filled with pictures. I am looking forward to it. I know I will be blown away!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I'll be painting most of today and tomorrow. Need to pick up a few things at Family Dollar and then will be getting everything packed on Tuesday and will drop package off on the way to funeral on Wednesday. And for once I have a box ready!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

looking forward to seeing what everyone gets


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

I did not have time to send a teaser out to my Victim, but the past 2 Halloween Reapers I have been a part of, I've taken some time to make a little poem and post it in the discussion threads as a little fun thing for my Victim, and I don't see any reason why my first Merry Reaper should be any different. 

So, Victim - this is for you! 

Twas a few weeks til Christmas, 
And all through the Forum
Many were still thinking 
Of their Halloween post-mortem

But not I, my Dear Victim
I've been too busy plotting!
Oh the finds I have found
While doing my shopping!

Now crafting! Now gluing!
Now painting! Now wrapping!
Your pile is accruing
While my children are napping!

Soon holiday goodies
Will be coming your way
I hope that you like them
And have a great holiday!

This box will be sent on Monday! Here's a hint - it's possible my Victim could have a White Christmas!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Cool poem and teaser Jenn&Matt. You are very talented. It sure did make me smile. And hey, I could have a white Christmas!


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Ooooohhhhhhhh maybe it's ME.  we have ( some.. Lol ) snow! I like the poem so much that I, going to pretend it's for me tho haha..



Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> I did not have time to send a teaser out to my Victim, but the past 2 Halloween Reapers I have been a part of, I've taken some time to make a little poem and post it in the discussion threads as a little fun thing for my Victim, and I don't see any reason why my first Merry Reaper should be any different.
> 
> So, Victim - this is for you!
> 
> ...


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

love the poem, very talented!!!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Nice work Jenn&Matt!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Saki just sent me the final piece I needed for my victims last gift  thanks Ang  I need a box!!!!!! Gotta get one today


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> Saki just sent me the final piece I needed for my victims last gift  thanks Ang  I need a box!!!!!! Gotta get one today


LOL glad I could help


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Someone will be getting reaped this Friday


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

mailed my box out today... excited .. i will update when it will be received after the post office updates the tracking ...


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing all the reaps this week. I hope everyone remembers to post photos asap! Please don't keep us anxiously waiting to see your lovely gifts folks.


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

loved the poem jennandmatt!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Things haven't went as planned.  Looks like I'll be tied up until after the funeral on Wednesday and though I'm going to try to stay up late and get everything finished, I may need an extra day or two depending on how things go.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I finally got something painted for my victim but thanks to the van needing new brakes I can't go shopping till Friday! But I still have something else here to craft till then hopefully I will make the deadline for shipping but I'm sorry victim I didn't intend to put it off!


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

I finally sat down and got 99.9% of my crafting done. Yay me!  I hope my victim will like what I have put together for her/him. I don't do a lot of crafting so most projects tend to look like a 3 yr did it but I do like how these items turned out. Now I need to allow paint, glue, etc to dry, put on a few final touches, find a box, begin wrapping and I'll be done by Wednesday. So my victim should be reaped by next Monday. 

Soon .... Soon..... the bells will toll for thee my victim!!!!


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> I did not have time to send a teaser out to my Victim, but the past 2 Halloween Reapers I have been a part of, I've taken some time to make a little poem and post it in the discussion threads as a little fun thing for my Victim, and I don't see any reason why my first Merry Reaper should be any different.
> 
> So, Victim - this is for you!
> 
> ...


I LOVE this!!! So creative 

Hmmm..... I may have a white Christmas as well!! Even tho I do not like the white stuff  Lol!

Thank-you for sharing and I never thought about doing a teaser on the forums ... that is cool


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

OUT FOR DELIVERY!!!!!a day early, whoop whoop!


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

As soon as I find some bubble wrap or something, I will be ready to ship!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Delivered. Some one has a package waiting for them.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I admit, I'm getting a little frustrated. I tried a particular craft thing, and it turns out I don't have the right sized "X" to work with the size "Y" other thing I have. I put that on the shelf for now. 
There were two separate items to use for my victim (and one for me) that got lost in transit. That almost never happens to me. I ordered early. I followed up when they didn't arrive. At this point it looks like I'll be able to get my money back, but not to get the items in time to use them for the exchange. I don't think I could get them locally. One other item, according to tracking, has been in St. Paul for 4 days without moving. Lost, or just slow? They're usually pretty efficient there. An ebay purchase took forever to get here, but did finally arrive today (whew). So I'm thinking of alternative things I can do. I don't want to just buy easy-to-find stuff. I want to make or find more unique things.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> I did not have time to send a teaser out to my Victim, but the past 2 Halloween Reapers I have been a part of, I've taken some time to make a little poem and post it in the discussion threads as a little fun thing for my Victim, and I don't see any reason why my first Merry Reaper should be any different.
> 
> So, Victim - this is for you!
> 
> ...


I very well could have a white Christmas!



lizzyborden said:


> Things haven't went as planned.  Looks like I'll be tied up until after the funeral on Wednesday and though I'm going to try to stay up late and get everything finished, I may need an extra day or two depending on how things go.


That's okay Lizzy, I'll wait patiently, LOL



Miss Hallows Eve said:


> I LOVE this!!! So creative
> 
> Hmmm..... I may have a white Christmas as well!! Even tho I do not like the white stuff  Lol!
> 
> Thank-you for sharing and I never thought about doing a teaser on the forums ... that is cool


I borrow some of my best ideas from people on this forum, LOL



ooojen said:


> I admit, I'm getting a little frustrated. I tried a particular craft thing, and it turns out I don't have the right sized "X" to work with the size "Y" other thing I have. I put that on the shelf for now.
> There were two separate items to use for my victim (and one for me) that got lost in transit. That almost never happens to me. I ordered early. I followed up when they didn't arrive. At this point it looks like I'll be able to get my money back, but not to get the items in time to use them for the exchange. I don't think I could get them locally. One other item, according to tracking, has been in St. Paul for 4 days without moving. Lost, or just slow? They're usually pretty efficient there. An ebay purchase took forever to get here, but did finally arrive today (whew). So I'm thinking of alternative things I can do. I don't want to just buy easy-to-find stuff. I want to make or find more unique things.


Sorry you are having such a hard time, but I'm good with easy-to-find stuff, really.


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

*Oh, my dear victim, I have been working very hard on your gift. Sadly, I've now had to work twice as hard, due to the helpful hands of my three year old. I also made the mistake of thinking that the original ship date was the new one, so now I'm even more behind than I thought I was.  Worry not, the post office will be drop kicking it onto your neighbor's doorstep soon! I promise!*


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

I've been there Ophelia! I got too ambitious and behind the last Reaper I took part in. It happens. Luckily my wife is starting to get into it so she has taken to making a few things to add to the box. That takes some pressure off.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Decisions, decisions - go out tonight and put my victim's gift in the mail drop box while wearing pajamas......or stop in after work tomorrow? Either way, someone will be getting gifted soon!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I've got a secret...
And my dear victim, you shall be getting something very special very soon! 
Since I've been called into work I'm hoping to get things mailed afterward on Wednesday. But if I don't get to the post office on time this box will be shipped out early on Thursday. 
BUT
This is box #2! Mwahahahaha! #1 is already on it's way thanks to Reaper's Little Helper  

The secret is...Which VICTIM is it for!!!!!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Hmmm, sounds very mysterious!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

if you need til the first date, that's ok, try to keep me in the loop!!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

That one item that has been sitting in St. Paul's shipping terminal-- there was a tracking update on it yesterday. It hasn't moved, but the "update" would suggest it's at least on the grid. If it's ok, I'd Iike to give it an extra day or two to show up so I can include it. If it doesn't track as having moved today, I'll just send what I have tomorrow and forward it when it does show up.
I did come up with a couple little things to fill in for what was lost in shipping (to me). I guess I wouldn't really have had to since I already had a decent reap put together without them, but it still felt like something was missing 

Edit in-- The sluggish item is now logged in at our local PO! YAY! It doesn't say "out for delivery" yet, but it should be here today, or at the very latest, tomorrow


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

My Dear Victim, I was hoping to have your box out in the mail today but it looks like it will be tomorrow. Schrodinger, our kitten that loves boxes (hence the name), got into the box I had your items in and decided that he wanted to help me with "crafting" and all he landed up doing was crafting a mess out of something I had made for you .... I can make another which I am doing today but it put me behind a day in mailing. Thankfully he was only interested in the one item!! My box will be mailed tomorrow.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Home from work and heading to the post office!
Hope my crafts make it intact, I used things from our yard so it is very "home grown" LOL!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Hmmm, a taxidermy mouse from Miss Hallows Eve? Yard-based art from IshWitch? I can hardly wait to see it all --either on the picture thread or in my living room...though maybe I should clarify that I was joking about the taxidermy mouse! I don't want to give my reaper any unfortunate last-minute ideas. Haha!


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

A taxidermy mouse is a very fitting gift from me as I have a couple as wet specimens in my 'bone room'  I collect taxidermy, bones, skulls, etc. but alas, my crafting skulls with such things are nil 

I am really looking forward to seeing more photos from the reaps. So far, the ones who have been reaped have been fantastic! Just hope that my victim will feel the same about what I am sending. That is the most nervous part of doing the reaping!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Miss Hallows Eve said:


> I am really looking forward to seeing more photos from the reaps. So far, the ones who have been reaped have been fantastic! Just hope that my victim will feel the same about what I am sending. That is the most nervous part of doing the reaping!


I agree! I'm so nervous! I will be checking my tracking #s with anticipation and some trepidation. Friday and Saturday will be exciting for some Victim!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

First I would like to apologize to my victim. You have not been forgotten. I've been acting as mediator during the ordeal with my former MIL's passing and I'm glad to say it's finally over and everything went pretty smooth. I'm physically and emotionally drained and hoping I can get back to crafting tomorrow and get everything shipped soon.

I just got home and my hubby asked if I was expecting a package from UPS. I told him it's probably from my reaper and was dismayed to learn they left it at my current MIL's house as I've told them that was OK in the past.  So if it is indeed my reaping I'll have to wait until tomorrow evening to get it.


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

I sent my package to my victim today! I hope you like your goodies!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Just got back from Family Dollar with the final goodies for my victim. I had a sewing project to do yet but found something today that will save me a few hours and I think will look just as nice.  So it's a day of waiting for paint to dry and getting the box decorated. 

I also went to pick up my package at my MIL's but she wasn't home and I didn't have my key so hubby is supposed to swing down and pick it up on his way home this evening. I'm not 100% sure it is from my reaper but I'm not expecting anything else so keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

Dear Victim,
I have sent you a box on Wednesday, so you could get it tomorrow or Saturday. When you do so, you will note that I didn't include a card, but you will be able to figure out that it is from me since I am on your card list. When you open the box, I fear that you will think, 'what is this, this is not what I wanted, and she didn't even care to send a card or wrap it, nor did it cost $20.' 

Please know that is only box one of two boxes. The other should be sent out tomorrow and will hopefully have things that may be more to your liking. The first items were something I found at Goodwill and I thought them nice for the price, and that they may fit o.k. with your likes. If they happen to be a little too "country" for your taste, feel free to pass them along. I wanted to ship something out to you by the new deadline, and I also wanted to ship the heavy items separate from the lighter items since mixing the two is often a recipe for breakage and crushed things. Also, I hope I wrapped them well enough since they are breakable. What I did should be sufficient as long as they don't throw or drop the box. Unfortunately, you know how the post office can be. If they drop-kick the package, it could be smithereens. Crossing my fingers that your first box arrives safely and doesn't make you say "yuck", or if it does make you say "yuck" that you will know that your next box will be better.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Candy Creature said:


> Dear Victim,
> I have sent you a box on Wednesday, so you could get it tomorrow or Saturday. When you do so, you will note that I didn't include a card, but you will be able to figure out that it is from me since I am on your card list. When you open the box, I fear that you will think, 'what is this, this is not what I wanted, and she didn't even care to send a card or wrap it, nor did it cost $20.'
> 
> Please know that is only box one of two boxes. The other should be sent out tomorrow and will hopefully have things that may be more to your liking. The first items were something I found at Goodwill and I thought them nice for the price, and that they may fit o.k. with your likes. If they happen to be a little too "country" for your taste, feel free to pass them along. I wanted to ship something out to you by the new deadline, and I also wanted to ship the heavy items separate from the lighter items since mixing the two is often a recipe for breakage and crushed things. Also, I hope I wrapped them well enough since they are breakable. What I did should be sufficient as long as they don't throw or drop the box. Unfortunately, you know how the post office can be. If they drop-kick the package, it could be smithereens. Crossing my fingers that your first box arrives safely and doesn't make you say "yuck", or if it does make you say "yuck" that you will know that your next box will be better.


look forward to seeing these goodies


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Looking forward to whatever goodies my reaper sends to me  love what everyone else is getting


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Oh I hope my neighbor picks up any packages that get delivered, we are away for the weekend and won't be home until Monday. Hubby is still on sick leave so spending my birthday at Universal. Checked into the Cabana Bay yesterday. We love this place! 
















But might dash home if there is rain in the forecast, wouldn't want any box to get wet! But we're supposed to stay dry.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Well I have a few little things to sew on and a coat of sealer to add to a few projects and then I'll be done and hopefully all will be mailed in the morning.  Have to wait for hubby to get home to spray the sealer as it's rainy and windy and I'll need to do it in the garage. Hubby also surprised me a while ago by accepting an invitation to a potluck dinner this evening.  We also have a dinner tomorrow evening so looks like I'll be doing a lot of cooking.


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

I thought I would get my victims package out yesterday but something told me to do a last minute look in my crafting area for anything that may have been forgotten and YEP! There it lay .... so I did a couple quick finishing touches, got it wrapped and my box (or boxes) will be in the mail later today. Yay! Now the REAL anticipation awaits .... will my victim like what I have sent? will my crafted items look too much like a 3 yr old did them or will my victim even like what I crafted? *biting fingernails and pacing* and all I can hear is Frank N Furter saying 'An tici PATION!'


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

*Woo-hoo! I've been reaped by the fantabulous IshWitch!
I'm supposed to be straightening up the house a bit, since the babysitter is coming over, but what can I say? The mail lady came! 
I will get pictures up when/if I can, but she got me the cutest cauldron mug, and it's from The Wizarding World of Harry Potter. My very first Harry Potter collectible! I've got books and just ordered the movies(thanks for the cheap price, Amazon), but I don't have anything beyond that. Plus, I've got a thing for cauldrons. 

Thank you, IshWitch! It will be well used for my herbal potions...er...teas. *


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Thank you Ophelia! I'm so glad you like it! There is another box coming, it should arrive tomorrow but with the holiday mail picking up it may be Monday. 
My son was supposed to bring the mug over so I could put it with the rest but he wasn't able to drive home this week so I had him mail it. He and our youngest son work at Universal. I'm collecting the mugs, want to have 6 for my mug rack!


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

Dear Victim .... soon .... very soon you shall be reaped!! 

I mailed my packages today and according to my slip, packages will arrive on Monday.


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

*I'm so excited! Thank your son for me!*


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

I went to a fabulous estate sale today and the house was packed full of Christmas goodies galore. I walked out with my arms loaded down with items for myself and for my victim! Don't worry dear victim, your list was a little intimidating at first, but only because I wanted to get you some really unique items. I'm looking forward to sending your gift out tomorrow!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I've never missed shipping deadline before!!!! :/
Tomorrow morning your package is on the way dear victim!!! Finally got a box. Hubby came to the rescue and just went and bought one for me.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I don't usually wait until the last minute to mail but I had a specific project in mind and could not finish until last night. I am shipping tomorrow. I am disappointed in not having time to do more crafting so I hope you are not disappointed. I also wish I could have found more unique items.

Now for the exciting news. I was reaped yesterday by *ALWAYS WICKED*. And boy did she nail it. Not to mention spoiling me silly. I cannot take pictures until tomorrow and hopefully will also get to post them tomorrow.  Thank you so much!!!!!!! I absolutely love everything. I will gush over it more when I post the pictures so everyone else knows what i am gushing over. But everything you chose for me is simply perfect. And so much fun. Thank you, Thank you, Thank you.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Have not had a chance to check my victims package status but at last check it was on time to be delivered today so Im hoping they received it today.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

My victim's stuff wound up shipped separately in 2 boxes. One item was just a little bigger or bulkier than I figured when I picked out the box. So when you see your reap, my Victim, know that more is on its way. 
I feel relieved to get it shipped. Things can get kind of hectic this time of year. Maybe I should be more nervous now, but--- I think my victim likes a lot of different things, and I've never seen my victim complain about anything he or she has gotten in a reap. I'm being optimistic...as long as it all gets there, and nothing gets broken. (But if anything is damaged beyond repair, lmk and we'll get an insurance claim going.)


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Ophelia, keep an eye out! Box #2 is in your town! ;D


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

JustWhisper said:


> I don't usually wait until the last minute to mail but I had a specific project in mind and could not finish until last night. I am shipping tomorrow. I am disappointed in not having time to do more crafting so I hope you are not disappointed. I also wish I could have found more unique items.
> 
> Now for the exciting news. I was reaped yesterday by *ALWAYS WICKED*. And boy did she nail it. Not to mention spoiling me silly. I cannot take pictures until tomorrow and hopefully will also get to post them tomorrow.  Thank you so much!!!!!!! I absolutely love everything. I will gush over it more when I post the pictures so everyone else knows what i am gushing over. But everything you chose for me is simply perfect. And so much fun. Thank you, Thank you, Thank you.


you are so very welcomed. we have some things we like in common ( which really made it fun for me). and some things we didnt - ( the toys) so i got to do some exploring.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Well it's officially too late to get my package mailed out today!  Had an issue with sealer not wanting to dry but everything is finished and I may find a few more goodies to throw in the box too! Sorry my dear victim as things didn't go as planned this time.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I mailed yesterday and someone in the south will be reaped Tuesday!


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

lizzyborden said:


> Well it's officially too late to get my package mailed out today!  Had an issue with sealer not wanting to dry but everything is finished and I may find a few more goodies to throw in the box too! Sorry my dear victim as things didn't go as planned this time.


Don't be to sure it is too late (unless the sealer is still drying), I got to the post office which normally closes at 11:45 am on Saturdays and they are open until 4:30 pm for holiday hours.


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

Well, my 2nd package is out for delivery. Hopefully I can scramble to get two other packages ready (not for this reaper) to send today before 4:30 and some more Christmas cards.


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

Someone might be getting reaped today...or not...tracking has sort of...just...stopped. Fingers crossed.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I need to apologize to my victim.. your 3 boxes did not get mailed today, I under estimated how things were going to fit in boxes...so it too so long I never made it to the post office..will ship Monday morning!!!promise!


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

My Victims package was deliver on the 10th but I have yet to see a post or pics from them . I hope they are just to busy and nothing happened to the package.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

We have been at Universal since Thursday and will be home late Monday. So, dear reaper, if your package was delivered I'll past pics as soon as we get home. If you just mailed or have yet to mail, fear not! It's all good!


----------



## jojoboom (Jul 15, 2014)

Dearest victim, your plant died. (Or, rolled off the counter and smashed into 1,000 pieces!) Your replacement plant is on its way to my house, then to yours! Fear not, it shall arrive soon!


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

*Thank you, once again, to IshWitch! I absolutely love everything that you sent! And yes, everything arrived safely. 
Since I can't get pictures up, just yet(I took them with DH's phone, so maybe I'll actually be able to post them, for once), so I'll describe what she sent:
First of all, just about everything was hand made from things found in her yard. The first thing I opened was a snowflake she made out of twigs, and bound with twine. Then, there were two stars, also made from twigs and bound with twine(one natural, one green). The green one she made a star within a star, using the twine to make the inner star shape. The natural one had a sprig of an air plant(I think that's what it is, anyway) on it.
After that were two different owl ornaments, that were made out of bark, with acorn tops for eyes. One of the owls was sitting on a branch, the other was larger and alone.
She also made a door chime with twine, sticks, and bells. It's in the shape of a xylophone, and I'm trying to figure out which door to put it on that I can not only enjoy it, but that the cats cannot, lol.
Another ornament was a large white bell, topped off with a bit of pine, a couple of small pine cones, and a burlap bow. There was a cute little black cat picture holder, the kind with the wire. It is now holding the card that she added to the box, which she had personalized for Merry Reaper. I've been chuckling about it all afternoon. 
There was a cute little witch on a jack o'lantern, holding two little pumpkins, and with a crow sitting on her shoulder. Also, there was a witch hat shaped candle.
Last, but not least, she included two jack o'lantern shaped glasses for the kids to wear. DD wants to wait until she's wearing her Cinderella dress before I take a picture of that. 
I hope this gives you all at least an idea of what she made and sent to me. I love it all, and may just have to decorate my tree early to show most of them off.  Fingers crossed that I'll be able to post actual pictures in the picture thread!
Thank you, IshWitch!*


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

Just checked on my victim's packages .... both are expected to be delivered tomorrow but only one is showing where in the US, it is. Ugh!!! One says it was 'accepted at the SSK in Silverdale' and that is all but with an expected delivery date of the 14th. I marked the boxes 'I of 2' and '2 of 2' so hope that will help you dear victim. In box one is the card. 

So fingers, toes and eyes all crossed that tomorrow there will be a reaping!!!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Victim, dearest victim. I am going to put a package in the mail for you tomorrow....probably won't be your only package. Unfortunately life has been crazy and 2 things I ordered haven't arrived, I need those things to make something. So, long story short, I'm sending what I have and then will send the rest when I get the stuff. On the upside, none of it has to do with Christmas so it isn't in a hurry for that. I'm a little frustrated but I wanted to get you something in the mail. So soon, victim very soon.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Oh I'm so glad you like everything Ophelia! And that it didn't get broken! I kind of had to wedge the snowflake in there so it probably needs straightening.


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

*It actually seemed good! It was very securely wrapped.*


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

♪♫I got goodies ♪♫
Go look at the picture thread !! its awesome!


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

your goodies were awesome moonwitchkitty.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Great goodies looking forward to seeing who else gets goodies this week.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I have a package waiting for me at home. I wonder???


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I've been reaped! We just got home from my Birthday Extravaganza in Orlando and the box was in front of the door! I think it just came today, but I've been worried all weekend that it would come while we were gone and get stolen or rained on. PHEW! It's in perfect condition! Let me unload the car and I'll be back with who it's from and the goodies!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

My victim should be getting their package Thursday! 

I wish our PO would have holiday hours on Saturday but sadly only one PO nearby is actually open for the full four hours. All the others have been cut down to 2-3 hours on Sat. and 4-6 hours during the week.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I wasn't able to take decent pics, so am going to in the sunlight tomorrow. I want to do them justice because Beautifulnightmare did an awesome job! 
Everything is fantastic!


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

lizzyborden said:


> My victim should be getting their package Thursday!
> 
> I wish our PO would have holiday hours on Saturday but sadly only one PO nearby is actually open for the full four hours. All the others have been cut down to 2-3 hours on Sat. and 4-6 hours during the week.


I spent the whole day Saturday at the post office it seemed like. Nobody knew they had extended hours especially with all the postal hours cuts so it was a mad house in the morning with long lines. In the afternoon I went back and it was a ghost town. The parking lot was just as full as the morning, but when I went inside nobody was there including the workers who were all in the backroom. The parking lot was full from people going to the town parade. I took the last open parking space. When I showed up for the third time at 4:15 fifteen minutes before they closed they said what are you doing back again? I think I was almost their only customer all afternoon. I said that I had been filling out more Christmas cards which I then learned did not do me any good because they weren't going to go out until Monday anyway. At least more were done.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Well dear victim, I just discovered that the letter that was to be included with your gifts is still here.  I'll PM it to you after you get your box.


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

I was reaped today by amyml and she did a fantastic job of crafting for me! Thank-you so very much. I do not have a lot of actual Day of the Dead skulls, etc. and am just so pleased with the ones she made for me. I posted photos in the photo thread for the Merry Reaper


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

lizzyborden said:


> My victim should be getting their package Thursday!
> 
> I wish our PO would have holiday hours on Saturday but sadly only one PO nearby is actually open for the full four hours. All the others have been cut down to 2-3 hours on Sat. and 4-6 hours during the week.


ours is the same way.. so dont feel bad.. for me to make use of holiday hours i have to drive an hour


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Someone will be getting a Merry Reaping on Thursday and I just found the card I thought I put in the box!!!!oops haha......I'll put it in the mail today. Let's see if it gets there before the package haha......


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

booswife02 said:


> Someone will be getting a Merry Reaping on Thursday and I just found the card I thought I put in the box!!!!oops haha......I'll put it in the mail today. Let's see if it gets there before the package haha......


Glad to see that I wasn't the only one who forgot! Looks like there will be at least two reapings on Thursday!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I got my pics up! Thank you Beautifulnightmare for a wonderful reaping!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

lizzyborden said:


> Well dear victim, I just discovered that the letter that was to be included with your gifts is still here.  I'll PM it to you after you get your box.


lizzy, I did the same exact thing ! I was in such a hurry to pack my box and get it in the mail, I left my note laying on my bed, came home from work yesterday evening and there it laid. Oh well, like you, I will get in touch with my Vic. My letter was sort of important because I didn't get to send a few things that I wanted. None of the things I was going to make, I had ordered some things I needed and they haven't arrived yet and I didn't want to make my victim wait any longer so I decided to at least send something.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

disembodiedvoice said:


> lizzy, I did the same exact thing ! I was in such a hurry to pack my box and get it in the mail, I left my note laying on my bed, came home from work yesterday evening and there it laid. Oh well, like you, I will get in touch with my Vic. My letter was sort of important because I didn't get to send a few things that I wanted. None of the things I was going to make, I had ordered some things I needed and they haven't arrived yet and I didn't want to make my victim wait any longer so I decided to at least send something.


I just about did the same thing with another package I mailed!  Luckily it was wrapped with packing paper and I was able to work the tape loose and stick it under the paper. Of course if the recipient tears into the package as enthusiastically as I sometimes do, it may be toast! 

Maybe we need a support group for letter and card forgetters! 

I was hoping to have the tree up but hubby neglected to tell me that when he found the tree, the stand wasn't with it.  Since I was pregnant and tired when I told him to take it to the garage, it's possible that it could still be in the utility room. So far I haven't found it but did find the ornaments.  I've also came to the conclusion that I have too much stuff! So unless I get more organized, I'll probably excuse myself from future exchanges for a while!


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Good news, my victim - you should be receiving your package tomorrow! It was mailed Saturday with lots of love and Christmas cheer tucked into the huge box.....

All I can say is that it's going north of me, which is pretty much everyone since I live in South Florida (why yes, I can be evil)....hehehe....


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

And I was reaped by Allears22! Thank you so much guys! I will post pics on the other thread after hubby gets to see the gifts (he's at work)....the cats are still sleeping off the toys! lol


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Yikes! Someone has a package waiting for them a day early!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Someone should be receiving a big giant box tomorrow!!! Someone else should get one today!!! So excited!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

thought I posted this.. but don't see it.. I missed a gift for my victim...will get it out after work tomorrow....the good news is there are 3 packages already on the way....


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

booswife02 said:


> Someone should be receiving a big giant box tomorrow!!! Someone else should get one today!!! So excited!!





bethene said:


> thought I posted this.. but don't see it.. I missed a gift for my victim...will get it out after work tomorrow....the good news is there are 3 packages already on the way....


Awesome! More goodies on the way! I've been tracking packages all morning - some for me, some for hubby, some for someone else. 

The most awesome news today is that I found the stand for the tree! So hubby and I will be figuring out what needs to be moved out of the living room and getting ready to put the tree up on Saturday! Baby has an appointment tomorrow and we will be Christmas shopping as well as getting groceries. 

While hunting for the stand I discovered lots of Halloween goodies I had forgotten about as well as cardboard tubes and misc stuff I put aside for prop making. So after Christmas I'm going to sit down and decide what I'm going to do for Halloween 2016 and get started.


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

*It was late, for sure, but my victim should be finally getting Reaped Saturday. I had to admit defeat on one of my ideas, there were just too many issues in trying to create it without delaying things for much, much longer.*


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

I was reaped!!!! My husband just called and said a package is waiting for me at home  Can't wait to open it and post pictures tonight!!! Thank you Reaper


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

booswife02 said:


> Someone should be receiving a big giant box tomorrow!!! Someone else should get one today!!! So excited!!


GIANT is exactly how i would describe this box... holy moly ........................ the guy was wobbling across my front lawn bringing it to door.. and i had to think to myself... ummmmm .. i didnt order anything that big... and im pretty sure the hubby hasnt ordered anything .. and then ................ well ... i was like.. yea i should wait for my hubby to get off work to open it ..... and then i was like....... hmmmmm .. i cant wait till 430am to open it ...... its way to tempting......... soooooooooooooo I OPENED IT ....................... .. i will try to post pics from my phone ( been having trouble with that ). I am in love with everything everything.. it could not have been more perfect. well i guess i see what i am baking tonight  !!!! i am just overjoyed .. THANK YOU so very much Booswife02.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Glad everyone is getting their packages. I cant wait to receive mine. I really wish my victim would post so I would know they got it ok. Its been a week since it was delivered,


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Godcrusher, did you take photos of the Reap you made for your victim? If so, please post and let us see it all. I know it is disappointing not hearing from your vic. Maybe they are out of town. After this long maybe you should try to PM them to make sure they received it. There has been a rash of packages being stolen from porches right after they are delivered here.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

And here, too! Calling them porch pirates. I wish they wouldn't, and just call them what they are, Theives! On a brighter note, I did see a vid of a guy who put up a camera because of theft and they just kept on stealing, even with the camera! So he boxed up some of his dog's poo! LOL! Wish we could've seen those Theives open that box!


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

Godcrusher said:


> Glad everyone is getting their packages. I cant wait to receive mine. I really wish my victim would post so I would know they got it ok. Its been a week since it was delivered,


It could also be like us. We have had at least 3 packages (that we know of) get delivered across the street from us instead of us. If I dont have a tracking number to watch then I don't know if its been delivered. Regular mailman is great he always brings it to the right place. If they have fill ins or people just delivering packages they don't always deliver to the right place. The person who they keep delivering to doesnt bring it over to us (even though its just across the street) or contact the post office to let them know its misdelivered he just sits it out on his steps and leaves it. I guess til its sat that for a while and then tosses it or opens it or something. I had one package misdelivered and I never received it. It said delivered but I never saw it. That was 4 years ago.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

MrsMcbernes said:


> It could also be like us. We have had at least 3 packages (that we know of) get delivered across the street from us instead of us. If I dont have a tracking number to watch then I don't know if its been delivered. Regular mailman is great he always brings it to the right place. If they have fill ins or people just delivering packages they don't always deliver to the right place. The person who they keep delivering to doesnt bring it over to us (even though its just across the street) or contact the post office to let them know its misdelivered he just sits it out on his steps and leaves it. I guess til its sat that for a while and then tosses it or opens it or something. I had one package misdelivered and I never received it. It said delivered but I never saw it. That was 4 years ago.


Try calling 1-800-ASK-USPS® (1-800-275-8777). I used to work for USPS and complaints at the local office were sometimes swept under the carpet for one employee. If you call the phone number I listed, it must be addressed by the local office. I called because our carrier took one letter out of the box and left one containing a check that needed to be postmarked that day. Our carrier brags about how quick he can run the route but in his haste he constantly leaves mail in the wrong boxes and overlooks things.


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

lizzyborden said:


> Try calling 1-800-ASK-USPS® (1-800-275-8777). I used to work for USPS and complaints at the local office were sometimes swept under the carpet for one employee. If you call the phone number I listed, it must be addressed by the local office. I called because our carrier took one letter out of the box and left one containing a check that needed to be postmarked that day. Our carrier brags about how quick he can run the route but in his haste he constantly leaves mail in the wrong boxes and overlooks things.


I've always gotten a reply and it resolved except that one time. It was the very first time that it had happened and I could not figure out what had happened to it. I actually went and tried to look on the other persons porch without actually going up onto it. But did not see it. I did get a refund for the item though so at least that.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

printersdevil said:


> Godcrusher, did you take photos of the Reap you made for your victim? If so, please post and let us see it all. I know it is disappointing not hearing from your vic. Maybe they are out of town. After this long maybe you should try to PM them to make sure they received it. There has been a rash of packages being stolen from porches right after they are delivered here.


No such luck with the pics. If I was thinking I would of taken them before boxing it up. I hope they just got busy or are away and someone didn't steal it.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

my package was delivered to a porch at 2:30...but have heard nothing.....


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

Someone on Facebook pointed out that I could view incoming packages on the usps website. I have 4 incoming two I know what they are and two that I have no idea what they are so maybe one of those is McBernes package. Bad thing is it doesn't have a expected delivery dated listed.

edited in --- So McBernes package came today and the tracking number didn't match either one of the ones that I didn't know what they were. But it did arrive safely and I know he will be excited to open it when he gets home from work.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

That's awesome MrsMcBernes! 

I've been tracking two packages, one to me and one from me, both mailed on the same day and no scans since the day they were mailed. . I know Priority isn't guaranteed to be scanned at every point but it does make one a bit uneasy.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

lizzyborden said:


> That's awesome MrsMcBernes!
> 
> I've been tracking two packages, one to me and one from me, both mailed on the same day and no scans since the day they were mailed. . I know Priority isn't guaranteed to be scanned at every point but it does make one a bit uneasy.


Hang in there Lizzy. Last year it took nine days for two priority mail boxes to reach my victim. I was really worried bit it turned out okay.


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

I was reaped! Thanks Ophelia! Pics on the Merry Reaper pic thread!


----------



## keithcorcoran (Sep 29, 2010)

I have to apologize to my recipient. I have been out of state for most of this past week and prepping for that trip the week prior.

I have my box to send but haven't been able to get it out.

It IS on the way so sit tight!

I got my box from my Merry Reaper yesterday after arriving home form my trip.

My wife won't let me open it until Christmas so under the tree it sits until then.

Once I open it I'll take and post pics!

THANKS!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

keithcorcoran said:


> I have to apologize to my recipient. I have been out of state for most of this past week and prepping for that trip the week prior.
> 
> I have my box to send but haven't been able to get it out.
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry to hear you are going through such a difficult time Keith. I feel bad for you and your victim. Do you think they might at least receive their package in time for Christmas? If not I'm sure it will get there soon enough anyway, the Christmas reaper does come every year. 

On another note I have seen on the news how packages are being delivered even later than usual for this time of year. I have been waiting on one that was supposed to be here the 15th but no sign of it. Tracking shows it has been in the same state for days now. Maybe Monday, please everyone keep everything crossed in the hopes that will help. 

On yet another note, every time I get a chance I check back in here and find more amazing reaps have been delivered! And I do mean amazing! I can just imagine how all the great gifts have immensely added to the holiday season of the recipients.

I'm blown away by all the great things everyone has given and received. Kudos to all of you! I know it is a busy time of year for everyone with work, company, family, Christmas shopping, holiday parties, and the list goes on, and yet your thoughtfulness and generosity with the reaper exchange is over the top. You folks rock!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

bethene said:


> my package was delivered to a porch at 2:30...but have heard nothing.....


Awwww shucks Bethene. I was hoping I was going to be your victim but I didn't find a box on my porch when I got home last night. Darn it!

Maybe your victim just hasn't had time to post yet. I am sure they will be very happy when they see what you sent. I know I am looking forward to your victim posting pictures. It is so much fun to see everyones gifts!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Well both packages I've been tracking have finally moved! The one I sent is out for delivery  while the one I'm expecting finally left the processing plant after being there six-hours shy of three days.  It's actually a Christmas present for my hubby so hoping it arrives in time.

Glad to see the reapings are wrapping up and I'm finally getting into the Christmas spirit.  Tree is up, lights and garland are on it, now time to dig out the ornaments. Tree was bigger than I remembered so had to do more rearranging in the living room and somehow managed to get it placed without having to move any furniture out though one end is a little cramped.  BIL and his wife were short on money so we aren't exchanging gifts except for the two little ones so only had six to shop for besides ourselves. Shopping is 75% finished and will pick up the rest tomorrow so other than wrapping gifts, I'm on track for a change! 

I also wanted to send my thoughts out to those of you having a difficult time this year. May the new year bring peace and joy to your lives.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

keithcorcoran said:


> I got my box from my Merry Reaper yesterday after arriving home form my trip.
> My wife won't let me open it until Christmas so under the tree it sits until then.
> Once I open it I'll take and post pics! THANKS!


Of course it's your choice to open your pkg whenever you decided--- But-- it wouldn't hurt to consider your reaper's feelings on this. If you look back over this thread, you'll see how anxious people are to get quick feedback on their reaps. Reaps aren't technically Christmas gifts. There's no issue of it being good manners to wait (quite the opposite, really.) Someone is waiting to see whether you like what you got, and probably wondering whether everything arrived intact. That's stressful for people who put a lot of effort into a reap. Maybe they sent you Christmas things and would like you to be able to display them yet this year. They're probably having to hang onto the shipping receipt so they could file a claim if things were broken (and there's a time limit on making a claim). What's more, I bet they'd like to see the reap posted before everyone drifts away from the thread.
Do as you please, but I hope you'll think about your reaper's point of view.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

ooojen said:


> Of course it's your choice to open your pkg whenever you decided--- But-- it wouldn't hurt to consider your reaper's feelings on this. If you look back over this thread, you'll see how anxious people are to get quick feedback on their reaps. Reaps aren't technically Christmas gifts. There's no issue of it being good manners to wait (quite the opposite, really.) Someone is waiting to see whether you like what you got, and probably wondering whether everything arrived intact. That's stressful for people who put a lot of effort into a reap. Maybe they sent you Christmas things and would like you to be able to display them yet this year. They're probably having to hang onto the shipping receipt so they could file a claim if things were broken (and there's a time limit on making a claim). What's more, I bet they'd like to see the reap posted before everyone drifts away from the thread.
> Do as you please, but I hope you'll think about your reaper's point of view.


I do agree that part of the fun about the reaper exchanges is the anticipation of whether or not your victim enjoys their gifts. However everyone does have their own customs and traditions and I respect that. Of course I'm not the reaper in this case but if I was, I would appreciate that you kept us updated.  And if you indeed decide not to open it until Christmas, we will all have more pictures to look forward to.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Happy Winther solstice, reapers


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

*Solstice blessings to you, too, Hollows Eva!*


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

lizzyborden said:


> I do agree that part of the fun about the reaper exchanges is the anticipation of whether or not your victim enjoys their gifts. However everyone does have their own customs and traditions and I respect that.


I have to admit, it never did occur to me that the Christmas Morning opening of the Halloween Forum Reap might be a long-standing family tradition. To each his or her own.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Oh it's gone a bit quiet Inhere now. I know everyone must be busy with Xmas preps, buit for those of us still waiting for the merry reaper to come slithering down the chimney it may get lonely waiting aaaaaallllll byyyyyyy ourseeeeeeelfs lol. Come and sit in the bar with us, we have vodka!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I hope you get whatever your reaper sent soon, Hollows Eva! The timing is so unpredictable when a package has to cross the ocean! I've had things take just a few days, but the reap I sent to the UK took a very long time. The vodka should indeed help you pass the time while you wait for yours! -- haha! Enjoy!


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

I know. Last reaper i was in The package took almost 3 weekend to go to USA, and this time it was hardly a week. Ive heard there was some trouble in The shipping so i dont actually know if i am getting reaped at all. Apparently the box was returned again, and I don't know why. I've expressed that I would understand if my reaper thought it was to expensive to send again, so at this point I don't know if anything will come. If not then we'll, that's just one of those things isn't is  I've had lots of really cool reapers over the years and my tree is full of the cool stuff from some of them  it's just a game!  

I wonder if I am the last one though. Has everyone gotten their boxes yet?


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

The last I heard, Godcrusher hadn't gotten a reap yet. If you don't get yours, Hollows Eva, someone will rescue you. 
Security is probably tighter across the EU lately, and it's possible that packages are getting more scrutiny. When I mailed an electronic item to the UK, I pulled out the batteries so it would be less likely to look like something suspicious to a screener.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Are Godcrusher and Hollows Eva the only two that haven't been reaped yet?


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Hollows Eva said:


> Oh it's gone a bit quiet Inhere now. I know everyone must be busy with Xmas preps, buit for those of us still waiting for the merry reaper to come slithering down the chimney it may get lonely waiting aaaaaallllll byyyyyyy ourseeeeeeelfs lol. Come and sit in the bar with us, we have vodka!


I'll pass on the vodka, but I'll keep you company while I wait for hubby's present to arrive.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

please let me know if you haven't been reaped...


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

ok, as far as I know Hollows Eva, you are still getting reaped, and messaged Godcrushers reaper, so now,we wait..any others? But never fear everyone will be reaped...


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

The waiting game continues but at least I have Christmas presents to hold me over . its a race now to see if Santa or the Reaper shows 1st.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Godcrusher said:


> The waiting game continues but at least I have Christmas presents to hold me over . its a race now to see if Santa or the Reaper shows 1st.


I like your attitude Godcrusher. I am confident you will be reaped soon, if not by your original reaper than by a rescue reaper. Merry Christmas, I hope Santa leaves lots of goodies under your tree!


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

X-Pired said:


> I like your attitude Godcrusher. I am confident you will be reaped soon, if not by your original reaper than by a rescue reaper. Merry Christmas, I hope Santa leaves lots of goodies under your tree!


Thanks X-Pired. Halloween is my holiday and Christmas is my wife's but I enjoy it too. Something about the season just makes you feel better. It helps that we just dropped off $2500 worth of presents and supplies to a local women's shelter that was raised/donated from associates at my work.

Im sure Santa and the Reaper wont let me down 

And Merry Christmas to you too.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Godcrusher said:


> Thanks X-Pired. Halloween is my holiday and Christmas is my wife's but I enjoy it too. Something about the season just makes you feel better. It helps that we just dropped off $2500 worth of presents and supplies to a local women's shelter that was raised/donated from associates at my work.
> 
> Im sure Santa and the Reaper wont let me down
> 
> And Merry Christmas to you too.


That's awesome Godcrusher!  It's amazing how much satisfaction one can get by giving just a little to help someone else. 

Merry Christmas and hope your reaping comes soon.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanx so much for doing this, I work with homeless drugaddicts and I see first hand how much this means to them. The holidays are especially hard, because they miss family members or they simply miss having a normal life where They can celebrate holidays with their loved ones. In Denmark, today is the big Christmassy say, with Christmas dinner etc, and I am going to work. We are so fortunate that a volunteer organisation spend the entire last week, collecting nice presents for our users, and are coming to help with the food etc, so today will be just a little easier, and they can forget about all the crap, even for just a few moments. 





Godcrusher said:


> Thanks X-Pired. Halloween is my holiday and Christmas is my wife's but I enjoy it too. Something about the season just makes you feel better. It helps that we just dropped off $2500 worth of presents and supplies to a local women's shelter that was raised/donated from associates at my work.
> 
> Im sure Santa and the Reaper wont let me down
> 
> And Merry Christmas to you too.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

how awesome, Godcrusher....thats wonderful


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I do believe we need a rescuer...hopefully only one!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

bethene said:


> I do believe we need a rescuer...hopefully only one!


Is there one person who's ready and willing to do it all, or do you want us to gang reap the victim, with several of us each sending a small box with one or two things? I might not have time to put a full reap together now, but I'd be happy to contribute toward one.


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

ooojen said:


> Is there one person who's ready and willing to do it all, or do you want us to gang reap the victim, with several of us each sending a small box with one or two things? I might not have time to put a full reap together now, but I'd be happy to contribute toward one.


Ditto...but I hope nobody is dyslexic when reading "gang reap the victim".


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

merry christmas all


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi everyone. Just dropping by to see what is going on. I'm off to the picture page. Merry Christmas!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

bethene said:


> I do believe we need a rescuer...hopefully only one!


 Damn, that sucks!


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Your welcome. I do it because I enjoy giving back to people who have not always had that helping hand when needed. This is our 3rd year and 7th fundraiser (we do Easter for them also) and they are always very appreciative. Thank you for all you do as well.

Merry Christmas everyone and I hope you are all in bed so Santa wont have to skip your house 



Hollows Eva said:


> Thanx so much for doing this, I work with homeless drugaddicts and I see first hand how much this means to them. The holidays are especially hard, because they miss family members or they simply miss having a normal life where They can celebrate holidays with their loved ones. In Denmark, today is the big Christmassy say, with Christmas dinner etc, and I am going to work. We are so fortunate that a volunteer organisation spend the entire last week, collecting nice presents for our users, and are coming to help with the food etc, so today will be just a little easier, and they can forget about all the crap, even for just a few moments.


----------



## keithcorcoran (Sep 29, 2010)

Godcrusher said:


> The waiting game continues but at least I have Christmas presents to hold me over . its a race now to see if Santa or the Reaper shows 1st.


I'm not sure how I know this but I'm pretty sure that Santa is going to beat the reaper to your house this year.

In fact, I'm almost certain of it.

That said... the reaper is about to bestow upon you some super reapage, the likes of which you have not before known.



Again, no idea how I know this but I have a 6th sense about these things.


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

Merry Christmas Everyone!!


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

If a rescue reap is needed, I could possibly send a couple of things ... wouldn't be able to do a full reap but would certainly be able to help out


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Merry Christmas, everyone!! Hope it's awesome!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I believe we don't need any rescue reapers... thanks to all who are generous enough to offer!!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Godcrusher and Hollows Eva I hope you get your reapings soon!  I'll pull up a chair and wait with you.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

*I WAS R.E.A.P.E.D!!
**
and not just reaped but really, really reaped!!!!!!! 
So I just got back from Christmas trip, and found a post slip that box had been delivered yesterday and that I could pick it up today - there was exactly ten minutes till they closed, so I litterally just threw my groceries in the hall and sprinted back to the store, where the post outlet is. The box looked like it had been to hell and back ( which apparently it had) so I was really worried, but reaper - every bit was exactly as it should be, nothing squashed or broken anywhere!
and in case you wonder, I love every single thing in that box! 
Thank you so much lovely reaper! ( I will find out exactly who you are in a minute because I am so hungry and have to eat, and I was starting to fill up on candy corn lol) 
Screams of praise on its way! Lol. And pics, lots of pics. 
Yayyyyyyyy!!!!! 

*
Edit: if I had worn my darn glasses I would have seen the small greeting at the bottom saying "mummy of 5" - you are a goddamn star! It's amazing and I'm just now thinking about how to get away with displaying several things year round lol


----------



## keithcorcoran (Sep 29, 2010)

That leaves one more to go... and if Amazon would friggin' get on their job... maybe we'll have Godcrusher reaped before Halloween 2016!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Hollows Eva said:


> *I WAS R.E.A.P.E.D!!
> **
> and not just reaped but really, really reaped!!!!!!!
> So I just got back from Christmas trip, and found a post slip that box had been delivered yesterday and that I could pick it up today - there was exactly ten minutes till they closed, so I litterally just threw my groceries in the hall and sprinted back to the store, where the post outlet is. The box looked like it had been to hell and back ( which apparently it had) so I was really worried, but reaper - every bit was exactly as it should be, nothing squashed or broken anywhere!
> ...


Awesome! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

And there will be I promise. Tomorrow tho! I'm really tired and I was struggling with keeping the right pic and text together. Tomorrow I will rename all the pics so it's easier for me to navigate.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

keithcorcoran I am a patient man but Halloween 2016 may push my limits  I will appreciate anything I get so no worries about that. I have plenty of new toys from Christmas to hold me over until the reaper shows


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

The first shall be the last, then  I just noticied you where the very first to sign up for this reaper. Hope youre goodies come soon! And as a fellow late blooming victim, i assure you, it was just as great opening the box now as it would have been before xmas


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Hollows Eva said:


> The first shall be the last, then  I just noticied you where the very first to sign up for this reaper. Hope youre goodies come soon! And as a fellow late blooming victim, i assure you, it was just as great opening the box now as it would have been before xmas


Of that I have no doubt. It will be like Christmas 2.0


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

keithcorcoran said:


> That leaves one more to go... and if Amazon would friggin' get on their job... maybe we'll have Godcrusher reaped before Halloween 2016!


Well good news Keith. I didn't have to wait until Halloween because Amazon just dropped off a package for Godcrusher and family. I plan on posting the goodies in the pic thread later today. 

Will have more pics next week to upload too thanks to Saki Girl's act of generosity


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Yay, can't wait to see photos.


----------



## keithcorcoran (Sep 29, 2010)

Glad to hear. i just checked myself and saw it was delivered so came here to see if you posted.

Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Ok, I received my last reaper package from Saki Girl. It is fantastic! Watch the pic thread because I will post all the pics tomorrow after work


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

So glad you got it .


----------

